# سؤال فى احمال steel frame وادخاله على الساب



## احمد سكولز (31 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ... ارجو المساعدة فى حل هذا الفريم المعدنى بالطريقة الصحيحة من اول ادخاله للساب من الاوتوكاد والتعريف الافتراضى للقطاعات وادخال الاحمال بعد ذلك بحالاتها المختلفة والحصول على قيم العزوم والقوى على عناصره ليتم تصميمها بعد ذلك ... قد قمت بحله عدة مرات بطرق ادخال وتعريفات مختلفة للقطاعات ولكن اريد الطريقة الامثل فى ادخاله وتعريفه حتى اكمل عليها ما بدأت وابدأ فى تصميمه واتمنى المساعدة وان شاء الله سارفعه كاملا حين انتهى منه حتى يستفاد منه من يبحث عن اى شرح او توضيح فى مثل هذا المجال من التصميم .... سوف ارفع ملف الاوتوكاد والساب لاحقا ولكن ساطرح بعد الاستفسارات لحين رفعهم واتمنى المشاركة


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مارس 2012)

1 عند تصميم مصنع او هنجر مثلا يتم اختيار نوع الاتصال بيت العمود والقاعدة على اى اساس وهل سيؤثر اختياره fixed or hinged على نتائج الحل والقوى على الاعمدة باعتبارها قطاعات IPE ؟

2 معنى انه ذكر فى بداية التصميم ان يكون السقف inacc flexible roof هل هناك اختلاف فى قيم الاحمال الحية والميتة عن اى حالة اخرى ؟ 

3 الاحمال الميتة على هذا المصنع هل هى احمال الكمرات وال purlins وال bracing ؟ 

4 هل نترك الساب يقوم بحساب قيمة الاحمال الميتة بدون ادخال قيمتها ويكفينا تعريف قطاعات افتراضية للعناصر الانشائية به ؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مارس 2012)

فى انتظار مشاركات حضراتكم وباءن الله سيتضح الموضوع بمشاركتكم ويستفاد الجميع وفى اقرب وقت سارفع ملف الاوتوكاد والساب وشكرا لكم


----------



## xXx_2010 (31 مارس 2012)

> *1 عند تصميم مصنع او هنجر مثلا يتم اختيار نوع الاتصال بيت العمود والقاعدة على اى اساس وهل سيؤثر اختياره fixed or hinged على نتائج الحل والقوى على الاعمدة باعتبارها قطاعات IPE ؟*


من المفروض ان يتم اختيار نوع القاعدة طبقاً لقدرة التربة (B.C.) .. ولكن بما انك في مشروع التخرج فغالباً سيطلب منك
عملها Fixed .. رخامة  ..



> *2 معنى انه ذكر فى بداية التصميم ان يكون السقف inacc flexible roof هل هناك اختلاف فى قيم الاحمال الحية والميتة عن اى حالة اخرى ؟ *


بالطبع سيكون الاختلاف فقط في الاحمال الحية طبقاً للمنحنى التالي .. 
حيث المتغير على المحور الافقي هو ظا (زاوية ميل السقف) ..






> *3 الاحمال الميتة على هذا المصنع هل هى احمال الكمرات وال purlins وال bracing ؟ *


نعم بالاضافة لحمل السقف وتأخذ بقيمة ثابتة ، بصراحة لا اتذكرها الآن ، وتكون حسب نوع السقف حديد ام خرسانة او غيرها ..



> *4 هل نترك الساب يقوم بحساب قيمة الاحمال الحية بدون ادخال قيمتها ويكفينا تعريف قطاعات افتراضية للعناصر الانشائية به ؟*


تقصد قيمة الاحمال الميتة ، من الافضل ادخالها بنفسك مع تصفير الوزن الذاتي للقطاعات .. 

واي استفسار تفضل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل على مشاركاتك القيمة دائما التى انتفع بها كثيرا وفى انتظار القادم ان شاء الله .. نعم انا اقصد الاحمال الميتة فى السؤال الرابع وقد قمت بتعديلها ولكن دعنى اتسائل عن سبب الرخامة التى ذكرتها وان كنت لا اتوقع وجود رخامة وانت موجود باجاباتك الجميلة ولكن يمكن يحدث ترخيم مثلا :7: بدلا منها لماذا استخدم fixed or hinged وبالنسبة لوزن التغطية corgated sheet فهو يتراوح من ( 20 - 30 ) كجم / م2 ويتم تعريفه وادخاله كحالة تحميل فى البرنامج اعتقد انها تضاف للاحمال الميتة .. اتمنى ان توضح ما قمت بذكره فى النقطة الرابعة الخاصة بحساب الحمل الميت وشكرا لك


----------



## xXx_2010 (31 مارس 2012)

> *لكن دعنى اتسائل عن سبب الرخامة التى ذكرتها وان كنت لا اتوقع وجود رخامة وانت موجود باجاباتك الجميلة*


مفيش رخامة ولا حاجة ، انا اقصد رخامة من الدكاترة المشرفين على المشروع .. لان معروف ان تصميم القاعدة الـFixed اصعب
من القاعدة الـHinged وبتفاصيل اكتر .. 



> *لماذا استخدم fixed or hinged*


مثل ما قلت سابقاً انها تعتمد بشكل كبير على قدرة تحمل التربة او بمعنى آخر قيمة الـBearing Capacity .. ولكن يرجع
الاختيار للمصمم اولاً واخيراً لاعتبارات اقتصادية وخلافه ، لكن نصيحة ان تقوم بأخذ استشارة من الدكتور المشرف على المشروع 
واتوقع ان يطلبها fixed :7: .. 



> * اتمنى ان توضح ما قمت بذكره فى النقطة الرابعة الخاصة بحساب الحمل الميت*


اقصد انك تقوم بادخال الحمل بصورة طن/متر وذلك في حالة الفريمات ، او بصورة طن على كل نقطة اتصال لاعضاء الـTruss ..
فاهم قصدي .. ولو في استفسار تفضل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مارس 2012)

ان شاء الله سارفع ملف الساب فى اقرب وقت حتى استفاد من خبراتكم فى وضع الاحمال على الفريم والتراس بالشكل الصحيح ومن قبلها تعريف القطاعات الافتراضية والسؤال الان هو : على اى اساس يتم فرض قطاعات افتراضية يتم ادخال الاحمال عليها وبعد ذلك حل الموديل كاملا والعودة لتصميم القطاعات الفعلية التى تؤمن قيم القوى والعزوم الناتجة وكيف احدد ابعاد القطاعات الافتراضية هذه .. قطاع الفريم والكمر اخترته ( IPE 500 ) وقطاع ال purlins اخترته ( l - purlins channel 100*50 ) وقطاع الbracing اخترته ( equal angles 60*8 ) اما عناصر ال truss فلا اعلم هل تؤخذ ang or channel وباى ابعاد ... فى انتظار التوضيح والمساعدة فى التعريف الصحيح للقطاعات المذكورة على الساب وشكرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (1 أبريل 2012)

فرض القطاعات ليس له قانون او اساس معين ، يتم الفرض لكن في الحدود المعقولة والمنطقية ..
مثلاً .. فريم بحره 30 متر ، لن اقوم بفرض قطاع الـRafter مثلاً IPE 100 !! .. اقصد ان تفرض بقطاع مناسب ..
لكن لا تقلق لن يكون هناك فارق كبير في النتائج بين الفرض والآخر .. 
الغرض من عملية الفرض اولاً واخيراً هي جعل البرنامج يقوم بالبدأ بحساب الاجهادات على النظام الانشائي ..



> *قطاع الفريم والكمر اخترته ( IPE 500 ) وقطاع ال purlins اخترته ( l - purlins channel 100*50 ) وقطاع الbracing اخترته ( equal angles 60*8 ) اما عناصر ال truss فلا اعلم هل تؤخذ ang or channel وباى ابعاد *


 بالنسبة للفريم كام بحره وارتفاعه ؟ ، لكن القطاعات بشكل عام مناسبة ، وبالنسبة للـTruss خدها زوايا 60*6 مثلاً ..

وواضح من كلامك انك تقوم بتحليل المنشأ في الـ3D ، لذلك بالنسبة للأحمال ستقوم بادخالها بالـ طن/متر مربع من السقف ..
وبالتوفيق .. واي شئ مش واضح اتفضل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أبريل 2012)

بعد التحية والشكر لك اخى الكريم على المتابعة والمشاركة واثراء الموضوع بشكل كبير .. دعنى اسئلك سؤال هل لو المصنع عندى 5 بواكى بجانب بعضهم البعض كل منهم مثلا 20 متر وتبدأ من اقصى يسار قطعة الارض مثلا التى ستكون ابعادها اذا 100 * 50 ويتم تحميل اخر فريم الموجود فى اقصى يمين الارض وما خلفه على truss بحره 50 متر فى اتجاه تكرار الفريمات خلف بعضها وبالمرفقات الاوتوكاد الذى سيوضح كلامى وبه الارتفاعات ايضا ... هل ان تم تنفيذ هذا المصنع بدون فاصل انشائى بماذا سوف تحل مشكلة المسافة الكبيرة بدون فاصل هل بعمل portal frame ام ان هناك حلا اخر .. بالنسبة لتعريف القطاعات فى برنامج الساب اود منك ان تقترح على بعض القطاعات للاعمدة مثلا والكمرات وعناصر التغطيات للفريم وعناصر الtruss التى تعطى نتائج الى حد ما منطقية وليست غريبة .... بالنسبة لاحمال المصنع الاستيل سيتم ادخالها طبعا بوحدات طن . م على الساب لكنها فى الاساس بتكون احمال قليلة بالنسبة للحمل الميت والحى وتكون بوحدات كجم . م وفى انتظار المشاركة القادمة لك ان شاء الله ...


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أبريل 2012)

*123*

ملف ال 3d الذى تم ادخاله على الساب فى المرفقات وتم رفع صورتين بالابعاد والارتفاعات وبالنسبة لل truss ابعاده فقط صحيحة ولكن توزيع الاضلاع اختلف فى 3d عن ما هو فى الصورة وشكرا لكل من يساهم ولو بكلمة فى الاسئلة التى تطرح والتى اتمنى ان يستفاد بها غيرى كما استفدت بها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (1 أبريل 2012)

> *ويتم تحميل اخر فريم الموجود فى اقصى يمين الارض وما خلفه على truss بحره 50 متر فى اتجاه تكرار الفريمات خلف بعضها*


لم افهم هذا الجزء يا بشمهندس ، يا ريت لو توضح قصدك اكتر .. ما فهمته هو الآتي .. 



ماله الفريم اللي في يمين قطعة الارض ؟؟


وعندي ملاحظة على ما ذكرته ، قطعة الارض مساحتها 100*50 ، لماذا تم عمل النظام الرئيسي(الفريمات هنا) مع الاتجاه
الطويل وهو الـ100 متر ؟ يا ريت توضح وجهة نظرك في هذه الجزئية ..




وبالنسبة للقطاعات ، كما ذكرت لك في المشاركة السابقة ان ما كتبته مناسب والاختلاف في النتائج لن يكون كبير في حال اختلاف
القطاعات من حل لآخر .. يعني لا تقلق من هذا الامر ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أبريل 2012)

اخى الغالى .. الفريم الذى قمت بتحديده باللون الاحمر وايضا اخوه الملاصق له يتم تكرارهم على كامل المسافة ال 50 م على مسافات متساوية 5 م لكن باقى الفريمات يتم تكرارها على نصف المسافة فقط 25 م على مسافات متساوية ايضا 5 م اى ان ابعاد قطعة الارض اذا ليست بالمستطيل الكامل والفريمات كلها خلف بعضها فى المسافة ال 50 م وواجهة او المدخل الرئيسى للمصنع فى المسافة ال 96 م ولتوضيح سؤالك : اخر فريم صاحب البحر 18 م وما خلفه على كامل المسافة 50 م يكون ارتكاز الكمر على ال truss المستمر وبحره 50 م الموجود بالمرفقات اى ان كل كمر الفريم الاخير يرتكز على نقط فى ال truss وليس اعمدة فريم ما عدا الفريم الاول والاخير والاوسط فى هذه المسافة ال 50 م فهم فريمات كاملة عمودين وكمرة ويتضح هذا فى الصورة الثانية للتراس سارفق لك المسقط الافقى كاملا وسيتضح ان شاء الله كل شىء بعده ... لو لم تتضح تفضل بالسؤال حتى ننتهى من هذه النقطة كاملة ان شاء الله وشاكر ليك جدا على اهتمامك .. المعذرة ان كنت ارفع صور للمساقط بدلا من ملفات الاوتوكاد وشكرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (2 أبريل 2012)

تمام ، كدة الصورة وضحت وشكراً لتوضيحك .. 
لكن سؤال ما غرض عمل الـTruss اللي في الجهة اليمنى ؟ هل المطلوب وجود بوابة من الجهة اليمنى ايضاً ؟
اعتقد هذا هو السبب ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 أبريل 2012)

*123*

من الممكن يكون هناك غرض مشابه لما ذكرت ولكن السبب الذى يتضح لى اكثر هو السبب الذى ذكرته عند كلامك على نوع الدعامة fixed :7: عندما ذكرت لماذا سيتم اختيارها ولكنك تتفق معى ان وجود هذا الجائز الشبكى سيزيد مساحة التصميم لهذا المشروع ويصبح الى حد ما ملم بتصميم الفريم والتراس تحت تاثير الاحمال المختلفة وتصميم الوصلات وغيره ... والسبب الرئيسى لوجود التراس كما ذكرت فى مشاركة سابقة هو تحميل كمرات الفريم الاخير عليه بدل كونها تقليدية وترتكز على اعمدة مثل باقى الفريمات ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 أبريل 2012)

اخى الفاضل ... بعد رسم هذا المنشأ 3d وادخاله على الساب كاملا وتعريف الدعائم والفريمات فى الاول وتعديل الوحدات طن . م ما هى اول خطوة اقوم بعملها هل اتجه الى منحنى الاحمال الحية الموجود بكود الاحمال والذى قمت برفعه مشكورا فى اول مشاركاتك وبعد ذلك افرض قيم احمال التغطيات واحدد طريقة الحمل الميت هل سادخله ام اترك البرنامج يحسبه بالاوزان الخاصة بالقطاعات واوزان الرياح ايضا حسب المنطقة واتجاه الرياح ضغط او سحب ام اقوم بتعريف القطاعات اولا فى البرنامج واعمل تخصيص لها ( frame - beam - truss - bracing - purlins ) وانا اعتبر هذه النقطة هى مفصل اساسى فى تصميم اى مشروع وارجو خبرتك واتمنى ان يشاركنا الاساتذة بخبراتهم مشكورين حيث ان الموضوع ليس مكررا او عديم الاهمية وسيفيد الكثيرين ... *ارجو منك اجابتى بتوضيح تفصيلى على هذه المشاركة وشاكر جدا لتواصلك معى وربنا يكرمك*


----------



## xXx_2010 (2 أبريل 2012)

لو اردت البدء بفرض القطاعات كخطوة اولى فلا توجد مشكلة المهم انك تنظم نفسك وتنتهي من جزء لآخره وتنتقل لما بعده ..
مثلاً هتقوم بعمل تعريف لاعمدة الفريمات كلها بما فيهم الـكمرات (Rafter) .. وليكن IPE 600 مثلاً .. 
فطاعات الـTruss والـBracing ممكن توحد قطاعاتهم كزوايا 60*6 .. هذه القطاعات لست مجبر عليها ممكن تفرض ما تراه
مناسباً اولاً وبعد ذلك لو اردت التعديل عدل ..

بما انك وصفت المشروع في الـ3D .. فالافضل ان تقوم بادخال الاحمال بالـ طن/متر مربع على سقف المنشأ .. 
بالنسبة للحمل الحي تقوم باخذه من المنحنى السابق وادخاله بقيمته طن/م2 ..
الحمل الميت يفضل ادخاله بقيمة شاملة التغطيات والاوزان بقيمة ثابتة للمتر المربع وتقوم بجعل قيمة الاوزان الذاتية للعناصر في البرنامج بـصفر .. والطريقة الاخرى ان تقوم بجعل البرنامج يقوم بحساب الاوزان الذاتية وحساب تأثيرها لكني افضل الطريقة الاولى 
خاصةً ان القطاعات مفروضة وهيظهر عزم نتيجة الوزن على قطاعات الـTruss .. يعني لبخة .. 

ولا تنسى حالات التحميل .. بمعني اللي فات شئ وحالات التحميل شئ آخر خاصةً لو يوجد crane في المصنع ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 أبريل 2012)

كلام ممتاز واكثر من رائع صراحة ... ساقوم بعمل الاتى ان شاء الله اليوم بالطريقة التى ذكرتها ولكن مشكلتى ان نتائج التحليل ليست عندى القدرة بالحكم على مدى صحتها او خطأها وهذا هو سبب طرح الموضوع بالأساس فارجو التواصل معك فى هذه الخطوة على وجه الخصوص وسانفذ ما ذكرت اخى الفاضل وابلغلك بما حصلت عليه ولكن اسمح لى اسئلك سؤالين قبل البدء


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 أبريل 2012)

الاحمال التى حصلت عليها من الرسومات او من المعادلات طبقا لزاوية الميل طبعا هى كالاتى وده اللى يهمنى فى اول خطوة فى التحميل : 

الحمل الحى على الاسقف ميل 1 : 5 يكون 48 كجم / متر مربع
الحمل الحى على الاسقف ميل 1 : 10 يكون 50 كجم / متر مربع
الحمل الميت سيتم حسابه بالبرنامج وتصفير الاوزان الذاتية للقطاعات 
حمل التغطيات corg. sheet تم فرضه ب 25 كجم / متر مربع 

المطلوب حل المنشأ مرة على انه محمل بالحمل الميت فقط والحصول على قيم العزوم والقوى وحل المنشأ مرة اخرى على انه محمل بالحمل الحى قط والحصول على نفس القيم كخطوة اولى قبل عمل حالات التحميل وادخال الرياح او وضع احمال ديناميكية 

السؤال الاول : كيف يتم وضع الاحمال على المساحة كاملة كما ذكرت حيث لا توجد اى بلاطة يتم توزيع الحمل عليها وما قمت به سابقا هو وضع الاحمال كقيمة موزعة على كل فريم طن / متر طولى فارجو توضيح هذه النقطة شاكرا . 
السؤال التانى : عند تعريف القطاعات يتم التعريف كما ذكرتم باءذن الله ولكن هناك اجزاء لا اعلم ان كانت سيعرف قطاعها على اساس انها stud يربط الفريمات خلف بعضها ويقلل طول الانبعاج للأعمدة ذات الارتفاعات الكبيرة ام يعرف على انه purlin حيث ان فى بداية كل باكية وعلى c.l العمود هناك purlin وايضا stud ويا ريت مسقط ال Truss الذى ارفقته توضح لى هل تعرف الثلاث اعمدة بكامل الطول على انها IPE ام ان الجزء داخل التراس سيعرف على اساس انه angle وشكرا جزيلا بجد لاهتمامك


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 أبريل 2012)

قمت برفع ملف الاوتوكاد 3d فى مشاركة سابقة الذى قمت بادخاله على الساب


----------



## xXx_2010 (2 أبريل 2012)

> *السؤال الاول : كيف يتم وضع الاحمال على المساحة كاملة كما ذكرت حيث لا توجد اى بلاطة يتم توزيع الحمل عليها وما قمت به سابقا هو وضع الاحمال كقيمة موزعة على كل فريم طن / متر طولى فارجو توضيح هذه النقطة شاكرا . *


طالما انك لم توصف السقف في البرنامج ، اذن كما ذكرت انت سيتم وضع الاحمال بالـ طن/ متر طولي لكن لاحظ انك ستقوم بوضع
الحمل الطولي على كل فريم واحمال الـ Purlins ايضاً ستكون بالمتر الطولي .. ستكون متعبة قليلاً .. 
لكن يفضل طالما وصفت المنشأ 3D ، ان تقوم بتعريف السقف وتوصيفه ثم وضع الاحمال بالمتر المربع عليه ..
وانصحك بتحميل الشرح التالي وهو لجمالون معدني 3D سيفيدك باذن الله .. 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=137386




> *السؤال التانى : عند تعريف القطاعات يتم التعريف كما ذكرتم باءذن الله ولكن هناك اجزاء لا اعلم ان كانت سيعرف قطاعها على اساس انها stud يربط الفريمات خلف بعضها ويقلل طول الانبعاج للأعمدة ذات الارتفاعات الكبيرة ام يعرف على انه purlin حيث ان فى بداية كل باكية وعلى c.l العمود هناك purlin وايضا stud*


الـStud شئ والـPurlin شئ آخر ، لكل له وظيفة .. كما ذكرت فان الـStud يعمل كركيزة لتقليل انبعاج العمود ويدخل ايضاً 
في مقاومة احمال الرياح مع الـBracing .. بينما الـPurlins هي ببساطة كمرات لحمل السقف فقط لا غير ..




> *ويا ريت مسقط ال Truss الذى ارفقته توضح لى هل تعرف الثلاث اعمدة بكامل الطول على انها IPE ام ان الجزء داخل التراس سيعرف على اساس انه angle *


العمود كله قطاع IPE لان النظام الانشائي يطلق عليه Frame Truss فبالتالي اعمدة هذا الجزء كأنها فريم لكن بكمرات Truss 
ارجو ان تكون الصورة قد وضحت .. واي سؤال اتفضل :5:


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ما فهمته حول تعريف ال truss ان يتم تعريف كل ما بداخل المستطيل وايضا حدوده على انه angle بخلاف الثلاث اعمدة فقط ( الاول والاخير والوسطى ) ... بالنسبة لموضوع وضع الاحمال موزعة فعلا فهى متعبة الى حد ما وتحتاج لصبر ولكن انا معك فى ان طريقتك اسهل بكثير وفكرت فيها ولكن لا توجد بلاطة ولم استطع تعريفها على الساب لان امر رسم البلاطة عندما ادخلت الموديل 3d غير مفعل ولا اعرف كيف يتم رسمها وكيف يتم تعريفها صراحة وان كنت اعتقد انه من الممكن تعريف بلاطة plate انقل عليها الاحمال وتقوم بتوزيعها على ما تحتها واختصر وقت وجهد ولكن فى انتظار رايك ... واخر سؤال هل الاحمال التى ذكرتها فى مشاركتى السابقة منطقية .. احمال صغيرة جدا وبوحدات كجم ايضا ام هذا هو الطبيعى لاحمال سقف مصنع غير مستخدم ( اقصد الاحمال الحية فقط ) ... فى انتظار اجابتك حتى انفذ ما وصلنا اليه باءذن الله وتحياتى لك وشكرى الجزيل


----------



## xXx_2010 (2 أبريل 2012)

الصورة التالية ستوضح ما اقصده باعمدة الـTruss .. العمود باللون الاحمر .. 







> *لكن لا توجد بلاطة ولم استطع تعريفها على الساب لان امر رسم البلاطة عندما ادخلت الموديل 3d غير مفعل ولا اعرف كيف يتم رسمها وكيف يتم تعريفها صراحة وان كنت اعتقد انه من الممكن تعريف بلاطة plate انقل عليها الاحمال وتقوم بتوزيعها على ما تحتها واختصر وقت وجهد *


انصحك بتحميل الشرح في المشاركة السابقة عن توصيف الجمالون 3D هيفيدك اكتر .. وفي انتظار رأيك ..



> *واخر سؤال هل الاحمال التى ذكرتها فى مشاركتى السابقة منطقية .. احمال صغيرة جدا وبوحدات كجم ايضا ام هذا هو الطبيعى لاحمال سقف مصنع غير مستخدم ( اقصد الاحمال الحية فقط )*


لاحظ ان الاحمال للمتر مربع يعني لو اردتها للمتر الطولي ستقوم بضربها في المسافة بين الفريمات وستصبح حوالي 0.3 طن/م
والارقام طبيعية جداً ولا يوجد فيها خطأ .. وغالباً الاحمال التي تكون مأثرة على فريم ما هي الـCrane اكثر من الاحمال العادية ..
واي استفسار تفضل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 أبريل 2012)

وبالنسبة للصورة التالية ماذا عن اللون الازرق فى التعريف وشكرا وربنا يكرمك ويجازيك كل خير


----------



## xXx_2010 (3 أبريل 2012)

الازرق من ضمن الـTruss .. بمعنى انه هيتعرف زوايا عادي ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ... بعد تعريف القطاعات للفريم وقبل وضع الاحمال المختلفة ... كيف يتم وضع الاحمال على هذا المنشأ هل يتم رسم بلاطة فوقه ووضع الاحمال الحية والميتة فوقها وان تم عمل بلاطة بسمك 10 سم هل هذا صحيح ام انه لا يحاكى الوقع ... هل مثلا يتم وضع الاحمال كأحمال موزعة فوق الفريمات ام فوق ال purlins ... لو تركت البرنامج يحسب الاحمال الميتة باوزان القطاعات الذاتية هل يتم ادخال قيمة حمل التغطيات واى رقم يتم فرضه لها وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## xXx_2010 (6 أبريل 2012)

تعرف التغطية حسب الموجود وغالباً بتكون Corrugated steel sheet لان التوصيف الخاطئ سيولد نتائج غير صحيحة .. 
ولو قمت بتوصيف السقف سيتم ادخال الاحمال لكل متر مربع على مسطح السقف .. 
واذا لم تقم بتوصيف السقف يتم توزيع الاحمال للمتر الطولي على الـ Purlins .. لكن يفضل توصيف السقف ووضع الاحمال عليه وتريح نفسك ..
قيمة التغطيات يتم اضافتها منك ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 أبريل 2012)

اوصف السقف على انه بلاطة خرسانية ؟؟ وان كانت هكذا فما هو السمك اذا ؟؟ هل يتم وضع حمل التغطيات اذا وضعت بلاطة سقف ان انه لا قيمة لوجوده ؟؟ وشاكر لاخى الكريم وتحياتى لك


----------



## xXx_2010 (7 أبريل 2012)

> *اوصف السقف على انه بلاطة خرسانية ؟؟ وان كانت هكذا فما هو السمك اذا ؟؟ *


اذا كنت تريد نوع السقف كذلك فوصفه كبلاطة خرسانية .. و غالباً سمك 8 سم مناسب خاصةً مع المسافة الصغيرة بين الـPurlins ..



> *هل يتم وضع حمل التغطيات اذا وضعت بلاطة سقف ان انه لا قيمة لوجوده *


يجب ادخال قيمة التغطيات فوق السقف الخرساني ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (18 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ... بالنسبة لتعريف احمال الرياح على الاسطح المائلة وتأثيرها هو سحب suction وليس ضغط وعند ادخال تاثيرها على الكمرة Rafter لوحظ ان العزوم الموجبة قلت قيمتها فهل يصح اثناء التصميم اهمال قيم احمال الرياح على هذا العنصر ام لابد من ادخالها والتصميم عليها ؟؟ بالنسبة للقطاعات : ان كنت ساصمم قطاع على عزم حوالى 40 طن.م وبحساب Zx سأحصل على قطاع IPE 600 ان كنت ارغب فى تصميم القطاع built -up sec هل التفكير فى ذلك من الناحية الاقتصادية سليم ام خطأ وما الفرق الرئيسى بينهم وايهما افضل نتيجة هذا العزم وايهما اكثر تنفيذا فى الواقع العملى وشكرا جزيلا لك اخ فاضل يشاركنى ولو بكلمة


----------



## xXx_2010 (19 أبريل 2012)

> السلام عليكم ... بالنسبة لتعريف احمال الرياح على الاسطح المائلة وتأثيرها هو سحب suction وليس ضغط وعند ادخال تاثيرها على الكمرة Rafter لوحظ ان العزوم الموجبة قلت قيمتها فهل يصح اثناء التصميم اهمال قيم احمال الرياح على هذا العنصر ام لابد من ادخالها والتصميم عليها ؟؟


وعليكم السلام واهلاً بك مرة اخرى يا بشمهندس .. 
بالنسبة لاحمال الرياح بالتأكيد ستأخذ تاثيرها لكن حسب حالات التحميل .. مثلاً على كلامك انها (سحب) والعزم الموجب سينخفض
فلا نأخذ تاثير الرياح لهذا القطاع في هذه الحالة وناخذ تاثير مثلاً الحمل الحي والميت فقط الذي سيعطى اقصى عزم موجب .. وهكذا ..

نفرض مثلاً في قطاع آخر للكمرة زاد العزم السالب بسبب الرياح .. ففي هذه الحالة سيتم اخذ تأثير الرياح على الكمرة ..



> بالنسبة للقطاعات : ان كنت ساصمم قطاع على عزم حوالى 40 طن.م وبحساب Zx سأحصل على قطاع IPE 600 ان كنت ارغب فى تصميم القطاع built -up sec هل التفكير فى ذلك من الناحية الاقتصادية سليم ام خطأ وما الفرق الرئيسى بينهم وايهما افضل نتيجة هذا العزم وايهما اكثر تنفيذا فى الواقع العملى


القطاعات المركبة او الـBuilt-up هي قطاعات تجمع اكثر من قطاع معدني لتكوين قطاع واحد لمقاومة الاجهادات عليه .. 
وللعلم فان هذه القطاعات اكثر اقتصادية وهي الاكثر استخداماً عملياً خاصةً للمشاريع الكبيرة ..
لكن مشكلتها ان تصميمها متعب حبتين ..
واي استفسار تفضل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 أبريل 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك ... بالنسبة لتصميم القطاعات المجمعة هذه هل توجد برامج معروفة تقوم بتصميمها ام انه لابد من التصميم المانيوال لها


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 أبريل 2012)

الاخ المهندس/ احمد سكولز
من الواضح انك مجتهد وتحاول الحصول على المعلومه وفقك الله 
لابد من عمل القااعده hinged والسبب لانك ستؤثر على التربه بعزوم شد .
من الافضل توزيع الاحمال بالمتر الطولى على الهيكل الرئيسى والمدادات ويمكنك عمل السقف none واستخراج النتائج وستكون صحيحه 100 %.
يوجد برنامج يسمى power connection لتصميم القواعد والوصلات بانواعها . 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 أبريل 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك م / محمد السعيد واتمنى ان تشاركنا دائما فى هذا الموضوع واشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وجزاك الله كل خير ... بالنسبة للقواعد ماذا ان تم عملها fixed ؟ وبالنسبة لتوزيع الاحمال تم عمل بلاطة خرسانة 8 سم ووضع الاحمال عليها على المتر المربع فهل هذا صحيح ؟ ولو تم توزيعها على المتر الطولى هل توزع على الهيكل الاطارى الرئيسى اسفل المدادات ام انه يوزع فوق المدادات ؟ وبالنسبة لاحمال ال girder فوق ال truss هل يتم عمل release للعزوم وعزوم اللى عند نقاط الاتصال بينهم ؟ وشاكر لحضرتك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 أبريل 2012)

فى حاله عمل القواعد fixed ستحتاج الى ابعاد قاعده كبيره جدا واقطار واطوال ANCHOR BOLTS كبيره لان قيمه الشد كبيره . ولاتنسى ان التربه فى هذه الحاله ستكون معرضه ايضا الى شد . لذلك يتم عمل القاعده hinge .
من الافضل عمل 2 Model مره من اجل تصميم الهيكل الاطارى الرئيسى ومره من اجل المدادات .
يتم توزيع الاحمال بالمتر الطولى على الهيكل الاطارى الرئيسى اسفل المدادات وذلك لتصميم الهيكل الاطارى الرئيسى .
استخدام الموديل التانى ووضع الاحمال على المدادات DL+LL+WL وذلك لتصميم المدادات فقط مع مراعاه تاثير الرياح على الواجهه الاماميه فى اتجاه y .
اما truss بصراحه انا مش فاهم تقصد ايه شكرا لك


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 أبريل 2012)

تحياتى مهندس محمد السعيد ... ولكن انا ادخلت النموذج 3d فهل يتم ادخال الاحمال على الهيكل الرئيسى ام يتم ادخاله على المدادات وبالنسبة لل truss فهو يحمل بعض الكمرات المعدنية على مسافات متساوية 2.5 م وبحره هو 50 م فهل نقط الاتصال بينهما يتم تحرير العزوم وعزوم اللى عندها وهل يتم تعريف عناصر الجائز على انها double angle ام تعرف على اساس اخر وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (20 أبريل 2012)

يتم ادخال الاحمال على الهيكل الرئيسى ويمكنك ادخالها على المدادات ايضا على المتر الطولى وفى هذه الحاله لاتنسى ادخال احمال الرياح على الاعمده فقط من الهيكل المعدنى لانك اخذت فى الاعتبار تاثير الرياح على المدادات فلاتكرر الاحمال .
يتم تنفيذ المدادات على انها كمره مستمره لذلك لا تحتاج الى تحرير العزوم ويكفى وضع قيم اللى صغيره جدا .
عند تصميم bracing لازم تحرر العزوم عند النهايات .
ماذا تقصد بالجائز ؟


----------



## محمد السعيد على (20 أبريل 2012)

م احمد ممكن تضع لنا رابط كتاب steel structure design ولك كل الشكر


----------



## xXx_2010 (20 أبريل 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك ... بالنسبة لتصميم القطاعات المجمعة هذه هل توجد برامج معروفة تقوم بتصميمها ام انه لابد من التصميم المانيوال لها


بصراحة لا اعرف اسماء لبرامج معينة تقوم بتصميم القطاعات المركبة .. بالنسبة لي شخصياً كنت اقوم بتصميمها يدوي ..
وانصحك بذلك ايضاً لتمرن نفسك على القوانين والاشتراطات وخلافه عند تصميم مثل هذه القطاعات ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .. الاخ الكريم م / محمد السعيد النسخة التى معى من الكتاب نسخة ورقية وليست نسخة بى دى اف او الكترونية والكتاب للدكتور عبد الرحيم دسوقى - هندسة عين شمس ويباع بفروع مكتبة دار المعرفة وستجده امام هندسة عين شمس وسعره 70 جنيها تقريبا وشكرا لك


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أبريل 2012)

الاخ المهندس xXx_2010 جزاك الله كل خير على مشاركاتك الدائمة والفعالة والتى استفيد منها كثيرا والتى بالتاكيد استفاد منها كل من شاهد الموضوع والطرح الرائع المنظم من السؤال واجابته ... بمناسبة تصميم القطاعات ال built - up يتم تصميمها يدويا وبعد ذلك عمل ال cheks اللازمة عليها وتصمم نتيجة عزوم الانحناء اليس كذلك ... بالنسبة لو يوجد على الرافتر الواحد اللى بحره 20 م عزوم موجبة وسالبة هل يتم تصميم اكتر من قطاع لنفس الرافتر وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## xXx_2010 (21 أبريل 2012)

> بالنسبة لو يوجد على الرافتر الواحد اللى بحره 20 م عزوم موجبة وسالبة هل يتم تصميم اكتر من قطاع لنفس الرافتر وشكرا جزيلا


نعم يتم تصميم اكثر من قطاع للرافتر للوصول لاكثر القطاعات اقتصادية كما بالشكل :
http://www.maani.com/Portals/0/1steel.JPG


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .. عندى سؤال هام جدا جدا بعيد عن الموضوع الاصلى وهو : اين مشاركات المهندسين المتواجدين بالملتقى اين اثراء المواضيع والاستفادة الكاملة منها اين الاخوة الزملاء فى اكبر ملتقى عربى هندسى واين مشاركاتهم ... الموضوع ليس بالساذج او السطحى بالعكس الموضوع لمجال مهمل كثيرا فى الملتقى وفى جميع المنتديات الهندسية ولا يوجد اى شرح صوت او فيديو لتصميم او تحليل المبانى المعدنية الا قليل ان وجد ونادرا ما تجد محاضرات او شرح لاحد الدكاترة .... الموضوع ليس لمنفعة او مصلحة شخصية بل الموضوع عام ومفتوح لهذا النوع من المنشات والاسئلة والاجابات هى الدليل على ذلك .. اسعدنى كثيرا مشاركات الاخ الكريم مهندس xXx_2010 فهو مهندس فعال جدا بارك الله فيه وشكرا للاخ المهندس محمد السعيد واتمنى ان لا يقطع مشاركاته ولكن اين باقى الاخوة المهندسين ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد السعيد على (23 أبريل 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. عندى سؤال هام جدا جدا بعيد عن الموضوع الاصلى وهو : اين مشاركات المهندسين المتواجدين بالملتقى اين اثراء المواضيع والاستفادة الكاملة منها اين الاخوة الزملاء فى اكبر ملتقى عربى هندسى واين مشاركاتهم ... الموضوع ليس بالساذج او السطحى بالعكس الموضوع لمجال مهمل كثيرا فى الملتقى وفى جميع المنتديات الهندسية ولا يوجد اى شرح صوت او فيديو لتصميم او تحليل المبانى المعدنية الا قليل ان وجد ونادرا ما تجد محاضرات او شرح لاحد الدكاترة .... الموضوع ليس لمنفعة او مصلحة شخصية بل الموضوع عام ومفتوح لهذا النوع من المنشات والاسئلة والاجابات هى الدليل على ذلك .. اسعدنى كثيرا مشاركات الاخ الكريم مهندس xXx_2010 فهو مهندس فعال جدا بارك الله فيه وشكرا للاخ المهندس محمد السعيد واتمنى ان لا يقطع مشاركاته ولكن اين باقى الاخوة المهندسين ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!



*الاخ المحترم / احمد
التخصص فى المنشآت المعدنيه قليل جدا ولن يعطيك اى مهندس معلومه فى هذا المجال الا اذا درسها بعمق .
مجال العمل فى المنشات المعدنيه نادر جدا وتقابله فى حياتك كلها مشاريع معدوده على اصابع اليد الواحده .
لعلمك م احمد انا كنت مشروع منشات معدنيه عام 1983 م وحاولت مساعدتك بقدر الامكان . وفقك الله*


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 أبريل 2012)

تحياتى لحضرتك مهندس محمد السعيد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع


----------



## xXx_2010 (24 أبريل 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. عندى سؤال هام جدا جدا بعيد عن الموضوع الاصلى وهو : اين مشاركات المهندسين المتواجدين بالملتقى اين اثراء المواضيع والاستفادة الكاملة منها اين الاخوة الزملاء فى اكبر ملتقى عربى هندسى واين مشاركاتهم ... الموضوع ليس بالساذج او السطحى بالعكس الموضوع لمجال مهمل كثيرا فى الملتقى وفى جميع المنتديات الهندسية ولا يوجد اى شرح صوت او فيديو لتصميم او تحليل المبانى المعدنية الا قليل ان وجد ونادرا ما تجد محاضرات او شرح لاحد الدكاترة .... الموضوع ليس لمنفعة او مصلحة شخصية بل الموضوع عام ومفتوح لهذا النوع من المنشات والاسئلة والاجابات هى الدليل على ذلك .. اسعدنى كثيرا مشاركات الاخ الكريم مهندس xXx_2010 فهو مهندس فعال جدا بارك الله فيه وشكرا للاخ المهندس محمد السعيد واتمنى ان لا يقطع مشاركاته ولكن اين باقى الاخوة المهندسين ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


*
بالفعل كما قال المهندس الزميل /محمد السعيد .. فان مجال المنشآت المعدنية غير منتشر في بلداننا العربية مثل مجال الخرسانات ..
وهناك سبب آخر ايضاً اريد ان اظهره وهو قلة مشاركات الاعضاء بشكل عام خاصةً بعد تغيير شكل المنتدى والاخطاء التي به ، حتى
انا شخصياً اشارك كل فين وفين على المواضيع التي تستحق ، فالشكل السابق كان مميز لمنتداننا واعتقد اننا تكلمنا بما فيه الكفاية عن هذا
الموضوع لكن بلا فائدة وما زال الحال على ما هو عليه .. *


----------



## محمد السعيد على (25 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php/5-الهندسة-المـدنيـة-عام


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/199576-مشروع-تخرج-steel


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=78043&d=1329812080


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 أبريل 2012)

http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT...ndustrial_building/7_crane_gantry_girders.pdf


----------



## محمد السعيد على (27 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/32846-اريد-المساعدة-حول-اللحام#ixzz1tGG8D6EH

هذا الموضوع يمكنك من خلاله تحضير دكتوراه فى اللحام 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649

اتمنى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (28 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/40714-انشاءات-معدنية#ixzz1tJIE0cxU

*هذا الكتاب الممتاز من (المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني) في المملكة العربية السعودية
جزاهم الله كل خير 
اهديه لكم*​




الملفات المرفقة





Steel.pdf‏(2.24 ميجابايت, 785 مشاهدات)


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 أبريل 2012)

احتاج جدول قطاعات doble angle المستخدمة وفقا للكود المصرى وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 أبريل 2012)

هل يتم عمل release لكل الكمرات المرتكزة على ال truss ام ان الكمرات الطرفية المرتكزة على اعمدة لا يتم عمل release ؟؟ .... عند عمل release يتم اختياره ل Mmaj , Mmin ,Torsion وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## xXx_2010 (28 أبريل 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> احتاج جدول قطاعات doble angle المستخدمة وفقا للكود المصرى وشكرا


مش متوفر عندي غير القطاعات مفردة .. لو عندك كتاب شاكر البحيري هتلاقيها في اول الكتاب ..



احمد سكولز قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 80352 هل يتم عمل release لكل الكمرات المرتكزة على ال truss ام ان الكمرات الطرفية المرتكزة على اعمدة لا يتم عمل release ؟؟ .... عند عمل release يتم اختياره ل Mmaj , Mmin ,Torsion وشكرا جزيلا


نعم ، نقاط التقاء كمرات الـFrame مع الـTruss يتم عمل Release لها اي انك ستسمح للدوران حول هذه النقطة .. 
لانك لو تركت الاتصال Rigid بين كمرة الاطار و الـTruss سيتولد عزوم لي على اعضاء الـTruss وهو حل غير عملي ..
اعمل للنقطة release للعزوم واللي .. بالتالي سيتم نقل قوى راسية وافقية .. 
القوة الرأسية مفيش منها مشكلة ، ستظهر لديك مشكلة اخرى الآن هي في القوة الافقية المتولدة على الـTruss ..
نفكر سوا في حل ليها ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 أبريل 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بالاخ الكريم ... اشكرك على التوضيح ولكن دعنى اتسائل عن القوى الافقية التى تحدثت عنها .. هل انت تقصد الاحمال الجانبية مثلا كاحمال الرياح ؟؟ ادخلت احمال الرياح كحمل موزع على اعمدة التراس فقط الموجود بالصورة السابقة فهل هذا صحيح .. ارجو ان نتواصل فى النقطة الخاصة بالاحمال الافقية وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السعيد على (29 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...لمعدنية-5059-2000-جداول-الأبعاد#ixzz1tPGwH3nu





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سعد المرعي 


الكود البريطاني في المعدنية بروابط مباشرة

تحميل الكود 

تحميل الجداول الملحقة
​


----------



## xXx_2010 (29 أبريل 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بالاخ الكريم ... اشكرك على التوضيح ولكن دعنى اتسائل عن القوى الافقية التى تحدثت عنها .. هل انت تقصد الاحمال الجانبية مثلا كاحمال الرياح ؟؟ ادخلت احمال الرياح كحمل موزع على اعمدة التراس فقط الموجود بالصورة السابقة فهل هذا صحيح .. ارجو ان نتواصل فى النقطة الخاصة بالاحمال الافقية وجزاك الله كل خير


اقصد القوة الافقية في الاتجاه الآخر العمودي على مستوى الـTruss والناتجة من الاطارات المستندة عليها ..
وعلى فكرة ستتولد قوة اخرى محورية قادمة من الـBracing .. 
وبالنسبة لاحمال الرياح .. فتوصيفك انها حمل موزع على اعمدة الـTruss خاطئ .. لان الرياح في هذا الاتجاه ستقاومها
الـBracing كما بالصورة و ستجد ان رد الفعل منها سينتقل للـTruss مولدة قوى محورية التي تحدثت عنها بالاعلى ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمد السعيد على الجداول المرفقة وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 أبريل 2012)

الاخ الكريم مهندس xXx_2010 والمشاركة القادمة باءذن الله سأقول المهندس الفاضل .... ( احمد او محمد تقريبا ) ... اولا بالنسبة لاتجاه محور y الذى هو اتجاه بحر ال truss كيف يتم ادخال احمال الرياح ؟ قد قمت بادخالها على الثلاث اعمدة الرئيسية على كامل الارتفاع كحمل موزع ... فهل هذا صحيح ام انه يتم ادخالها ايضا كحمل مركز على نقاط الtruss وفى انتظار الرد النهائى على اولا ثم نبدأ فى ثانيا ان شاء الله


----------



## xXx_2010 (30 أبريل 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> الاخ الكريم مهندس xXx_2010 والمشاركة القادمة باءذن الله سأقول المهندس الفاضل .... ( احمد او محمد تقريبا ) ... اولا بالنسبة لاتجاه محور y الذى هو اتجاه بحر ال truss كيف يتم ادخال احمال الرياح ؟ قد قمت بادخالها على الثلاث اعمدة الرئيسية على كامل الارتفاع كحمل موزع ... فهل هذا صحيح ام انه يتم ادخالها ايضا كحمل مركز على نقاط الtruss وفى انتظار الرد النهائى على اولا ثم نبدأ فى ثانيا ان شاء الله


محمد :7: .. واهلاً بيك مرة اخرى .. 
احمال الرياح في اتجاه y هتقاومه الـBracing .. وليس الـTruss .. 
ولو على كلامك الـTruss هباخد قد ايه من احمال الرياح ؟ .. اقصد الطول العرضي ؟
الـTruss هيتأثر برد فعل الـBracing وهيولد قوة محورية في الـTruss members ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (30 أبريل 2012)

اخى الكريم م / محمد انا اقصد اتجاه y الذى يمثل ال truss span وليس اتجاه الرياح فى اتجاه y .. انا اتفق معك فيما ذكرت بالنسبة لاتجاه الرياح ومقاومة ال bracing وتوليد قوة محورية على اعضاء الtruss ولكن تركيزى على اتجاه الرياح wind right اى فى اتجاه x كيف ستؤثر على ال trussed frame الموجود بالصورة اعلاه وتحياتى لك


----------



## احمد سكولز (30 أبريل 2012)

لماذا يتم عمل حالات تحميل خاصة بالاحمال الحية ... اى انه يتم تحميل جزء واهمال باقى الأجزاء وحل المبنى وبعد ذلك تحميل جزء اخر واهمال باقى الاجزاء وحل المبنى وكذلك وبعد ذلك يتم عمل sections وكل قطاع يتم عمل تجميع للاحمال عنده التى تعطى اقصى عزم ( احمال حية وميتة ورياح بحالاتها ) وبعد ذلك يتم ادخال التجميع هذا للبرنامج comb ... لماذا لا يتم تعريف حالات التحميل واختيار التجميع comb فى البرنامج نفسه دون عمل جدول حالات التحميل للقطاعات واجراء التجميع اليدوى اولا ...


----------



## xXx_2010 (1 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اخى الكريم م / محمد انا اقصد اتجاه y الذى يمثل ال truss span وليس اتجاه الرياح فى اتجاه y .. انا اتفق معك فيما ذكرت بالنسبة لاتجاه الرياح ومقاومة ال bracing وتوليد قوة محورية على اعضاء الtruss ولكن تركيزى على اتجاه الرياح wind right اى فى اتجاه x كيف ستؤثر على ال trussed frame الموجود بالصورة اعلاه وتحياتى لك


الرياح في اتجاه الـX ..لو قاومتها بالـTruss هتسبب عزوم اضافية على الاعمدة Mx ,My وبالتالي القطاعات هتكون كبيرة ..
اعتقد ممكن افضل حل هو اضافة Bracing لمقاومة الرياح في هذا الاتجاه خلف الـTruss وينقل رد فعله للـFrame .. يبقى الاطار
هنا هيعمل عمل الـVertical Bracing في اخذ رد فعل الـHorizontal Bracing ..





احمد سكولز قال:


> لماذا يتم عمل حالات تحميل خاصة بالاحمال الحية ... اى انه يتم تحميل جزء واهمال باقى الأجزاء وحل المبنى وبعد ذلك تحميل جزء اخر واهمال باقى الاجزاء وحل المبنى وكذلك وبعد ذلك يتم عمل sections وكل قطاع يتم عمل تجميع للاحمال عنده التى تعطى اقصى عزم ( احمال حية وميتة ورياح بحالاتها ) وبعد ذلك يتم ادخال التجميع هذا للبرنامج comb ... لماذا لا يتم تعريف حالات التحميل واختيار التجميع comb فى البرنامج نفسه دون عمل جدول حالات التحميل للقطاعات واجراء التجميع اليدوى اولا ...


سؤال جميل ومهم ان تعرف اجابته لفهم عمل البرنامج خاصةً في هذه الجزئية وتجنب الاخطاء ..
برنامج الساب لا يقوم باختيار -وركز على اختيار دي- حالات التحميل التي تسبب اقصى اجهاد ما على القطاع ..
البرنامج يقوم بحساب ناتج حالات التحميل الداخلة اليه من المستخدم .. ويقوم فقط باظهار اكبر ناتج من هذه الحالات عند طلبها ..
فهمت قصدي .. يعني البرنامج لا توجد به امكانية وضع مثلاً حالة للحمل الحي وحالة للحمل الميت وحالة للرياح فقط ويقوم هو باختيار
الحالات مع بعض لاخراج اكبر اجهاد .. لا يستطيع البرنامج القيام بذلك ..
ما يحصل هو الآتي .. تقوم بادخال الحالات مثلاً DL,LL1,LL2,LL3,WLL,WLR .. ثم تضيف حالات اخرى ممكن حدوثها مثل
DL+LL1,DL+LL2,DL+LL,DL+WLL وهكذا .. اي انك تقوم بادخال حالات التحميل الممكنة للبرنامج وكل ما يفعله البرنامج هو
حساب قيمة الاجهادات لكل حالة ثم يقوم باخراج اقصى حالة منهم .. 
لذلك ستجد ان اصعب جزء من حيث المجهود هو هذا الجزء وهو ادخال حالات التحميل للبرنامج كاملة .. 
مثلاً في مشروع التخرج الخاص بي كان هناك اكثر من 130 حالة تحميل .. لكن اعتقد لديك ستكون اقل بكثير ..
بالتوفيق ومنتظر ردك واي استفسارات ..


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...-تصميم-التغطية-بـ-Portal-frames#ixzz1tdFIKik1

*وصلات لملفان بي دي إف تشرح تصميم هذه التغطية
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402331...tal_frame.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402328...onnection.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402327...3_example.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402333.../04_beams.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402332...of_column.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/43512585...structure.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512583...onnection.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512582...d_to_M__Q.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512587...orsion_2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512586...o_M__N__Q.html
م/ احمد 
اتمنى ان تستفيد من هذه الدروس انت والزملاء مع الشكر لصاحبها جزاه الله كل الخير*​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 مايو 2012)

*يمكنك حساب اقصى اجهادات على المنشأ سواء كانت للعزوم او القص بانك بعد تحديد حالات التحميل linear تاخذ من هذه الحالات لتحديد الاقصى envelop*​


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 مايو 2012)

تحياتى مهندس محمد السعيد على اللينكات التى تفضلت شاكرا بوضعها وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 مايو 2012)

عند حل هذا الجزء فى برنامج الساب بعد تعريف قيم الاحمال وحالاتها ... عند اظهار قيم العزوم الناتجة من الحمل الحى لأول باكية l.l 1 لا يعطى اى نتائج فما السبب ؟ .. انا ارفقت ملف الساب وارجو المساعدة ان كان هناك خطأ ما ؟ الاحمال الحية لاول 3 بواكى 150 كجم/م2 وللباكيتين الاخيرتين 170كجم/م2 والاحمال الميتة عبارة عن حمل تغطية 20 كجم/م2 وحمل بلاطة خرسانية 8 سم والحمل الذاتى للقطاعات المعرفة وتركت البرنامج يقوم بحسابه والمسافة بين الفريمات 5 م وتم تعريف احمال الرياح للاعمدة فقط التى اخذت بقيمة 70 كجم/م2 ... فى الانتظار وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> عند حل هذا الجزء فى برنامج الساب بعد تعريف قيم الاحمال وحالاتها ... عند اظهار قيم العزوم الناتجة من الحمل الحى لأول باكية l.l 1 لا يعطى اى نتائج فما السبب ؟ .. انا ارفقت ملف الساب وارجو المساعدة ان كان هناك خطأ ما ؟ الاحمال الحية لاول 3 بواكى 150 كجم/م2 وللباكيتين الاخيرتين 170كجم/م2 والاحمال الميتة عبارة عن حمل تغطية 20 كجم/م2 وحمل بلاطة خرسانية 8 سم والحمل الذاتى للقطاعات المعرفة وتركت البرنامج يقوم بحسابه والمسافة بين الفريمات 5 م وتم تعريف احمال الرياح للاعمدة فقط التى اخذت بقيمة 70 كجم/م2 ... فى الانتظار وشكرا جزيلا


المدخلات كلها سليمه ولكن البرنامج لايشعر بان هناك حمل يسمى LL1 ويمكنك ملاحظه ذلك من استعراض القائمه diagrams for frame element لذلك انصحك بادخال جميع قيم x,z واعاده الرسم والتحليل مره اخرى . هذا لايمنع وجود حل اخر 
وفقك الله


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 مايو 2012)

ولكن ما السبب لحدوث مثل هذا المشكلة ... وشكرا اخى الفاضل لاهتمامك


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ... عند تعريف خصائص steel 37 ما هى القيم التى سوف تتغير فى شاشة التعريف هذه وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

الســــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
اخواني الاعزاء:
اقدم لكم هذا الملف الذي يحتوي على خصائص القطاعات المعدنية (الاستيل) بصورة مجمعة ومرتبة في ملف اكسل واحد يمكن الاحتفاظ به بسهولة او طباعته​ 
ويشمل الملف على الآتي:​ 


*hot rolled sections*​ 



equal angles


unequal angles


channels (u.p.n)


i.p.n.


i.p.e.


h.e.a.


h.e.b.


h.e.m.


pipes


hollow square sections


hollow rectangular sections 


فقط نسألكم الدعاء​[/QUOTE]


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

TABLE.rar‏(297.7 كيلوبايت, 4938 مشاهدات)
نشكر صاحب الموضوع وجزاه كل الخير *المهندس asdnet36*


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 مايو 2012)

حتى يهمل الساب الوزن الذاتى للقطاعات واقوم بادخال اوزانها عن طريق الحساب اليدوى او فرضها ... هل يتم جعل self weight multip. للحمل الميت بصفر فى تعريف load pattern فقط ام يتم جعل قيم weight and mass modification factors for section ايضا بقيم قليلة جدا وشكرا ...


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 80701 حتى يهمل الساب الوزن الذاتى للقطاعات واقوم بادخال اوزانها عن طريق الحساب اليدوى او فرضها ... هل يتم جعل self weight multip. للحمل الميت بصفر فى تعريف load pattern فقط ام يتم جعل قيم weight and mass modification factors for section ايضا بقيم قليلة جدا وشكرا ...




... يتم جعل self weight multip. للحمل الميت بصفر فى تعريف load pattern فقط وشكرا ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير... موضوع قيم جدا ومفيد...
لدي اسئلة بسيطة
1- احيانا يختلف الطول الفعال في اتجاه x عن الطول الفعال في اتجاه y ...هل يوجد برنامج يدعم هذه الخاصية بشكل تلقائي ...بمعنى انه يقوم بحساب الطول الفعال بحسب شكل المنشأ...
2- بالنسبة للbracing ..هل صحيح اننا نعرفها بانها تقاوم tension فقط


----------



## xXx_2010 (12 مايو 2012)

اهلاً بك اخي العزيز ..



> 1- احيانا يختلف الطول الفعال في اتجاه x عن الطول الفعال في اتجاه y ...هل يوجد برنامج يدعم هذه الخاصية بشكل تلقائي ...بمعنى انه يقوم بحساب الطول الفعال بحسب شكل المنشأ...


بصراحة لم اجد برنامج يقوم بتصميم العناصر بشكل اوتوماتيكي بدون ادخال المعطيات مثل الاطوال الفعالة وارتفاع العنصر و هكذا ..
لقد استخدمت بعض شيتات الاكسل وهي بالتأكيد ستتطلب ادخالك للمعطيات ثم يقوم هو بالتصميم .. 
قد يكون برنامج مثل الـTekla يفعل ذلك .. لكني لم اجربه لاؤكد لك ..



> 2- بالنسبة للbracing ..هل صحيح اننا نعرفها بانها تقاوم tension فقط


لا، قد تحمل قوى ضغط ايضاً .. وهذا هو الاحتمال الغالب خاصةً للـHorizontal Bracing ..

واي استفسار تفضل ..


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 مايو 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> اهلاً بك اخي العزيز ..
> 
> 
> بصراحة لم اجد برنامج يقوم بتصميم العناصر بشكل اوتوماتيكي بدون ادخال المعطيات مثل الاطوال الفعالة وارتفاع العنصر و هكذا ..
> ...



جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضل ..اكيد لي عودة ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 مايو 2012)

مشاركتك لنا فى هذا الموضوع شرف كبير استاذنا القدير مهندس خالد ويزيد الموضوع قيمة وثقل وتحياتى للمهندس الفاضل محمد على سعة صدره ومشاركته الدائمة معنا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (15 مايو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ntgMxFuR/__online.html
lمحاضرات فى الاستيل ...... مع تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 مايو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nD2A8AujyA&feature=relmfu

محاضرات باللغه العربيه


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 مايو 2012)

1.rar‏(810.7 كيلوبايت, 7781 مشاهدات)



2.rar‏(709.4 كيلوبايت, 5922 مشاهدات)
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/111908-جداول-قطاعات-الحديد#ixzz1v28VEb00

*جداول قطاعات الحديد.... تستطيعون استخدامها كمرجع لكم في الحسابات*


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 مايو 2012)

الف شكر مهندس محمد على التواصل .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم .. بعد عمل جدول كامل لحالات التحميل ( ميتة - حية 1,2,3,4,5- رياح باتجاهيها ) والحصول على الجدول المرفق وقيم العزوم بدون احمال جانبية وباحمال جانبية والقوى الراسية للأخيرة ... ما الخطوة التالية والتى على حد علمى ستكون اولى خطوات التصميم ( تصميم الاعمدة والكمرات rafters ) وشكرا للجميع


----------



## xXx_2010 (17 مايو 2012)

عندي ملاحظة بس على بعض الارقام كما واضحة في الصورة .. 


 تحميل الصور

الارقام دي كبيرة نسبياً عن الارقام الاخرى ، اعتقد ان هذه القطاعات قد تكون للاعمدة الطويلة في المنشأ ..صح؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (17 مايو 2012)

القطاعات 8 و 10 موضحة بالصورة وقيمة العزوم عالية عندهم لان العزوم السالبة نتيجة الرياح من الجهة اليمنى رقم كبير تم جمعه على الاحمال الميتة والحية المؤثرة على هذين القطاعين ... فى انتظار ردك اخى الكريم


----------



## xXx_2010 (17 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 80943 القطاعات 8 و 10 موضحة بالصورة وقيمة العزوم عالية عندهم لان العزوم السالبة نتيجة الرياح من الجهة اليمنى رقم كبير تم جمعه على الاحمال الميتة والحية المؤثرة على هذين القطاعين ... فى انتظار ردك اخى الكريم


الرياح هتأثر لكن ان تضاعف قيمة العزم عند القطاع في الحالة a !! 
مثلاً عند القطاع رقم 8 وفي الحالة a تجد اقصى عزم سالب حوالي 42 .. ثم في الحالة b نجد اقصى عزم سالب حوالي 81 .. يعني الضعف .. ولا اتصور ان يكون تأثير الرياح بالذات بهذا الشكل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (18 مايو 2012)

سأراجع هذه القيمة لان فعلا كلامك منطقى ولكن ان لم اصل لجديد ارجو منك الاطلاع على ملف الساب وذكر الخطأ ان امكن وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك مهندس محمد


----------



## xXx_2010 (19 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> سأراجع هذه القيمة لان فعلا كلامك منطقى ولكن ان لم اصل لجديد ارجو منك الاطلاع على ملف الساب وذكر الخطأ ان امكن وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك مهندس محمد



يا ريت ترفع آخر ملف ساب بآخر تعديلات ادخلتها عليه .. وان شاء الله هبص عليه ونتناقش في الحل باذن الله ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 مايو 2012)

*the last sap file*

السلام عليكم ... حاولت ارسال الملف فى رسالة على الخاص ولكنى لم اصل فقمت برفعه حتى تطلع عليه وتبلغنى ملاحظاتك وتحياتى للجميع وشكرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (20 مايو 2012)

الملف لايعمل .. نسخة الساب لدي 14 ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (20 مايو 2012)

:7: كنت خايف من الجملة دى يا هندسة وانا برفع الملف ... المشكلة ان النسخة الوحيدة التى تعمل بكفاءة عندى هى النسخة 14.1 وفى نفس الوقت كنت ارغب وبشدة ان تطلع عليه حتى اعرف تعليقك على التعريفات والنتائج


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 مايو 2012)

ماذا عن تعريف ما بداخل المستطيل الاحمر for steel 37 وشكرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (22 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> ماذا عن تعريف ما بداخل المستطيل الاحمر for steel 37 وشكرا مشاهدة المرفق 81061


بصراحة لم اكن اعلم عن تعريف او القيم المحددة لما اشرت اليه .. لكن بحثت على الانترنت ووجدت انها قيم تخص التصميم
باستخدام الكود الكندي
CAN/CSA-S16 (Canadian Standards
Association, Limit States Design of Steel Structures) ولقطاعات محددة والتي على ما أعتقد انها الـcold formed sections .. 
يعني لا اعتقد انها مهم ادخالها بقيم دقيقة ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لاخى الفاضل مهندس محمد .. بالنسبة للقيم التى كنت قد علقت عليها الخاصة بالعزوم على القطاعات المختلفة للحالتين a , b ماذا بعد هذه الخطوة ؟ هل بدأ مرحلة التصميم للقطاعات الخاصة بالاعمدة والكمرات كيف تكون وهل هناك شيتات اكسل خاصة بتصميمها باشتراطات الكود المصرى وشكرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (22 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لاخى الفاضل مهندس محمد .. بالنسبة للقيم التى كنت قد علقت عليها الخاصة بالعزوم على القطاعات المختلفة للحالتين a , b ماذا بعد هذه الخطوة ؟ هل بدأ مرحلة التصميم للقطاعات الخاصة بالاعمدة والكمرات كيف تكون وهل هناك شيتات اكسل خاصة بتصميمها باشتراطات الكود المصرى وشكرا



بالتأكيد .. المرحلة التي تلي ايجاد قيم الاجهادات هي تصميم القطاعات لتحمل هذه الاجهادات .. 
ولك حرية الاختيار بين تصميمها يدوياً او بشيتات الاكسل ولكن في حالة القطاعات الكثيرة (وده الغالب طبعاً :5 ستستخدم شيتات الاكسل .. وأعتقد كان يوجد موضوع هنا في الملتقى كان يحتوي على اكسل لتصميم العديد من العناصر الحديدية .. 

جرب هذه المواضيع ..

الجزء الاصعب والاجمل الجزء الثانى(connections ) من شيت ال steel تصميم بالكود المصرى
[h=2]اروع شيت steel بيصمم كل شىء بالكود المصرى حصرى لمنتدانا الرائع (ارجو التثبيت من الاداره ) [/h]

لكن انصحك لا تستعجل .. يعني خذ وقتك في التأكد من قيم الاجهادات واعادة فحص المنشأ 
لان خطوة التصميم بعد كدة مفيش اسهل منها .. 

و نصيحتي لك ان تصمم يدوي مهما كان عدد العناصر وخاصةً في حالة مشروع التخرج .. 
الحل اليدوي هيدربك على القوانين والاشتراطات الخاصة بالكود وغيرها .. لكن لو حليت بالاكسل 
ستضع قيمة الاجهاد وبعض المعطيات ويطلعلك القطاع جاهز .. وانت غير عالم بالمعادلات والاشتراطات
المستخدمة فيه ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 مايو 2012)

انا شاكر لك اخى الفاضل وسأعمل بنصيحتك بدون تفكير والمطلوب ان اتعلم واتقن التصميم اليدوى والالمام باشتراطات التصميم بالكود المصرى ولكن ليس هناك مانع من تصميم الجزء الأعظم من القطاعات يدويا وتصميم الجزء الاخر بالاكسيل ومقارنة النتائج .. اتتفق معى فى ذلك مهندس محمد


----------



## xXx_2010 (23 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> انا شاكر لك اخى الفاضل وسأعمل بنصيحتك بدون تفكير والمطلوب ان اتعلم واتقن التصميم اليدوى والالمام باشتراطات التصميم بالكود المصرى ولكن ليس هناك مانع من تصميم الجزء الأعظم من القطاعات يدويا وتصميم الجزء الاخر بالاكسيل ومقارنة النتائج .. اتتفق معى فى ذلك مهندس محمد



طبعاً متفق معاك ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 مايو 2012)

*123*



>


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 مايو 2012)

> مشاهدة المرفق 81154


 السلام عليكم ... بعد حل الموديل على الساب والحصول على قيم العزوم والقوى الراسية على قطاعات الاعمدة تم فرض القطاعات وقتها على انها IPE 500 وحان الان وقت التصميم الحقيقى طبقا لنتائج التحليل ولدى بعض الاسئلة ارجو المساعدة فيها وشكرا : 
1 - هل يتم تصميم قطاع واحد للعمود AB والذى عنده اكبر قيمة عزوم وهو اعلى العمود عند التقائه بالرافتر وهل يتم حساب طول الانبعاج فى المستوى وخارج المستوى اى اتجاهى X , Y ؟
2 - عند بداية التصميم وبتطبيق المعادلة sx = m/(0.8-1.2) for mx only تم الحصول على قيمة 5354.15 لا توجد فى جداول قطاعات IPE وتوجد فى جداول قطاعات HEA فهل اصمم القطاع على انه HEA ويكون التصميم صحيح .
3 - عند عمل التشييك الاخير الخاص بالقوى المؤثرة والاجهادات الناتجة والذى يجب ان تقل قيمتة عن رقم 1 كان الرقم 0.40 فبالتالى القطاع امن ولكنه غير اقتصادى فما الحل اذا وكيف ساغير القطاع وقد قمت باختياره طبقا لقيمة العزم الناتجة ؟ وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## xXx_2010 (26 مايو 2012)

> 1 - هل يتم تصميم قطاع واحد للعمود AB والذى عنده اكبر قيمة عزوم وهو اعلى العمود عند التقائه بالرافتر وهل يتم حساب طول الانبعاج فى المستوى وخارج المستوى اى اتجاهى X , Y ؟


هذا حل ، ولكن يوجد حل آخر كما ذكرت لك من قبل وهو عمل قطاع مركب built-up شبه منحرف قطاعه عريض من اعلى وانحف في الاسفل خاصةً في حالة القاعدة المفصلية اي ان العزوم بالاسفل بصفر .
http://optimacube.in/images/MainFraming_Peb_2.jpg
ونعم سيتم حساب حساب طول الانبعاج في الاتجاهين ومعرفة الجهة الاضعف لتصميم العمود عليها 
وفي الصورة التي ارفقتها للعمود ستجد ان طول الانبعاج في جهة هو 16 متر وهو ارتفاع كبير وسينتج
قطاع ضخم للتغلب على الانبعاج ، ارجو ان تأخذ ذلك في الحسبان ..




> 2 - عند بداية التصميم وبتطبيق المعادلة sx = m/(0.8-1.2) for mx only تم الحصول على قيمة 5354.15 لا توجد فى جداول قطاعات IPE وتوجد فى جداول قطاعات HEA فهل اصمم القطاع على انه HEA ويكون التصميم صحيح .


نعم لا توجد مشكلة ، لكن يجب الاخذ في الاعتبار عامل الاقتصادية لان هذه القطاعات اثقل من غيرها .



> 3 - عند عمل التشييك الاخير الخاص بالقوى المؤثرة والاجهادات الناتجة والذى يجب ان تقل قيمتة عن رقم 1 كان الرقم 0.40 فبالتالى القطاع امن ولكنه غير اقتصادى فما الحل اذا وكيف ساغير القطاع وقد قمت باختياره طبقا لقيمة العزم الناتجة ؟


اعد تصميم القطاع مرة اخرى مع فرض قيمة اعلى للاجهاد Fc أو Fb واحصل على قيمة اقل للمساحة وهكذا حتى تحصل على القيمة الاصغر ..

اي استفسار تفضل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 مايو 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> اعد تصميم القطاع مرة اخرى مع فرض قيمة اعلى للاجهاد Fc أو Fb واحصل على قيمة اقل للمساحة وهكذا حتى تحصل على القيمة الاصغر ..
> 
> اي استفسار تفضل ..


اشكرك كثيرا ... ولكن هل من الممكن ان اقوم بفرض قطاع جديد من البداية اقل من المذكور واعيد التصميم حيث انى لم افهم كيف افرض قيم اكبر للاجهاد fc , fb وقد حددت قيمتهم نتيجة الحسابات الخاصة باطوال الانبعاج وخصائص القطاع وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 مايو 2012)

*يمكنك اختيار مجموعه من القطاعات وذلك تحت الاختيار auto select list ويكون ذلك لجميع اجزاء الهيكل المعدنى .
يتم اجراء عمليه الحل عادى .
ادخل على قائمه design واختار steel frame design .
تاكد من حالات التحميل التى ستدخل فى التصميم
اطلب من البرنامج البدء فى عمليه التصميم start design/check of structure .
اذا اعطاك البرنامج اقراحات ويسالك هل تريد من البرنامج اجراء هذه الاقتراحات على الهيكل المعدنى اختار no .
الان البرنامج اعطى لك القطاع المثالى للهيكل المعدنى ويمكنك الضغط كليك يمين سترى ان البرنامج قد اختار قطاع بالفعل .
حل مره اخرى الهيكل المعدنى نتيجه اختيار البرنامج لقطاع وابدا عمليه التصميم بنفس الخطوات السابقه . لوضغت كليك يمين على القطاع ستلاحظ حاجه مهمه ان القطاع اصبح واحد .
عليك الان اختيار make auto select section null وذلك لالغاء عمليه الاختيار الاتوماتيكى للبرنامج .
الان تاكد ان البرنامج قد ثبت القطاع لعناصر الهيكل المعدنى وذلك باختيارverify analysis vs design section هنا سيعطيك البرنامج رساله هامه ان:
analysis and design section match for all section . يمكنك الان رؤيه كل المعلومات عن اى عنصر display design inf 
هام هام هام القطاعات التى ستختارها فى قائمه القطاع الاتوماتيكى لاحظ باى وحده سم .. بوصه لكى تغير قائمه الوحدات للبرنامج حسب وحدات القطاع حتى تصل الى تحليل منطقى .
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح
*


----------



## xXx_2010 (26 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اشكرك كثيرا ... ولكن هل من الممكن ان اقوم بفرض قطاع جديد من البداية اقل من المذكور واعيد التصميم حيث انى لم افهم كيف افرض قيم اكبر للاجهاد fc , fb وقد حددت قيمتهم نتيجة الحسابات الخاصة باطوال الانبعاج وخصائص القطاع وشكرامشاهدة المرفق 81174


انت اكيد بتصمم بطريقة اخرى غير التي اقصدها ، كنت اقصد بالتعويض بقيم الاجهاد اكبر في حالة لو كنت
بتفرضها منذ البداية واطلع القطاع .. وهذه احدى طرق التصميم ..
وكلامك صحيح ستفرض قطاع بطريقة المحاولة والخطأ trial and error لينتج قطاع اقل وهكذا حتى تحصل على اقل قطاع ممكن ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم .. بالنسبة للعمود المرفق بالصورة ارتفاعه 20 م وعلى ارتفاع 3 م يستند عليه رافتر والعزوم والقوى الراسية كما بالصورة .. هل يتم تصميمه على جزئين منفصلين اسفل واعلى الرافتر وماذا عن قيم unsupported length و buckling length وارجو من سيادتك اجابة مفصلة عن هذا السؤال لانه يهمنى جدا جدا فى الخطوات التالية


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 مايو 2012)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *يمكنك اختيار مجموعه من القطاعات وذلك تحت الاختيار auto select list ويكون ذلك لجميع اجزاء الهيكل المعدنى .
> يتم اجراء عمليه الحل عادى .
> ادخل على قائمه design واختار steel frame design .
> تاكد من حالات التحميل التى ستدخل فى التصميم
> ...



الف شكر لحضرتك وجزاك الله كل خير على كل ما ذكرت ولكن بالنسبة لحالات التحميل فقد قمت بتكوينها انا شخصيا وتختلف الحالات التى تعطى اكبر عزوم من قطاع لاخر فمن الممكن ان تجد حالة ( dead+l.l1+w.r ) تعطى اكبر عزم على القطاع 1 مثلا بينما تعطى حالة ( dead+l.l3+w.r ) اكبر عزم على القطاع 3 فهل ذلك يتعارض مع طريقة التصميم بواسطة الساب التى ذكرتها حضرتك ام انه لا توجد مشكلة .. ارجو منك ان كان متاحا ان توضح ما ذكرت ببعض الصور من البرنامج حتى تتضح الرؤية للجميع وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## xXx_2010 (27 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. بالنسبة للعمود المرفق بالصورة ارتفاعه 20 م وعلى ارتفاع 3 م يستند عليه رافتر والعزوم والقوى الراسية كما بالصورة .. هل يتم تصميمه على جزئين منفصلين اسفل واعلى الرافتر وماذا عن قيم unsupported length و buckling length وارجو من سيادتك اجابة مفصلة عن هذا السؤال لانه يهمنى جدا جدا فى الخطوات التاليةمشاهدة المرفق 81184



لو هتصمم العمود كقطاع واحد rolled section .. 
اذن ستصمم على انه عمود واحد كامل ، اولاً تصممه على اكبر عزم واللي هو 68.4 و ضغط 21 .. وبعدها تقوم بعمل Check 
للقطاع الناتج لتحمل الاجهادات الاخرى كالموجودة عند التقاء العمود والرافتر .. 
بالنسبة لطول الانبعاج : سيتم حساب قيمة G للعمود مع الرافتر العلوي ونفس القيمة للعمود مع الرافتر السفلي والدخول للمنحنى المعروف
للخروج بقيمة المعامل K من المنحنى side-sway permitted .. وبالتالي يصبح طول الانبعاج في اتجاه الاطار=K*l ..
وبالنسبة لطول الانبعاج خارج مستوى الاطار فهو يعتمد على شكل الدعامات الخلفية Bracing وهي سهل حسابها ..
الطول الغير المثبت او Unsupported length ستكون غالباً مساوية لطول الانبعاج Lby او الانبعاج خارج المستوى ..
وعند حسابك للاجهاد المسموح للنحناء Fbx وحسابك لقيمة Cb سيتم حساب قيمة العزوم في القانون كما يلي بالصورة التالية ..


 [/url] تحميل الصور


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 مايو 2012)

هل قيم اطوال الانبعاج فى الصورة صحيحة ؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 مايو 2012)

ان كانت صحيحة .. قطاع IPE500 وقطاع HEA650 تم عمل check ولكن لم يحققا شرط النجاح والامان ؟!!!


----------



## xXx_2010 (28 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 81227 هل قيم اطوال الانبعاج فى الصورة صحيحة ؟


نعم صحيحة ..



احمد سكولز قال:


> ان كانت صحيحة .. قطاع IPE500 وقطاع HEA650 تم عمل check ولكن لم يحققا شرط النجاح والامان ؟!!!


اكيد بسبب طول الانبعاج الكبير في اتجاه الاطار او Lbin ، لذا هناك حلين .. الاول هو تقليل هذا الطول الكبير ومحاولة تقسيمه بكمرات افقيه لو نفع ذلك معمارياً ..
والحل الثاني هو تصميم قطاع مركب Built-up Section لمقاومة الانبعاج الحاصل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 مايو 2012)

تقسيمه بكمرات افقية تقصد بها فى اتجاه x اى فى البحر الخالص للفريم ...


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 مايو 2012)

برجاء الاطلاع على الصورة وتحديد اطوال الانبعاج للضرورة وشكرا


----------



## esraa1 (29 مايو 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## xXx_2010 (29 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 81233 برجاء الاطلاع على الصورة وتحديد اطوال الانبعاج للضرورة وشكرا




 [/url] تحميل الصور
كان لدي استفسار لك بخصوص ارتفاع الفريم اكثر من 17 متر ، ما سبب عمل هذا الارتفاع الكبير ؟


----------



## محمد السعيد على (29 مايو 2012)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *يمكنك اختيار مجموعه من القطاعات وذلك تحت الاختيار auto select list ويكون ذلك لجميع اجزاء الهيكل المعدنى .
> يتم اجراء عمليه الحل عادى .
> ادخل على قائمه design واختار steel frame design .
> تاكد من حالات التحميل التى ستدخل فى التصميم
> ...


جرب هذه الطريقه وحدد الكود المستخدم فى التصميم وسترى النتائج بنفسك وسترى للعنصر الواحد عليه القطاع المناسب حسب جميع حالات التحميل يعنى البرنامج ياخذ كل حالات التحميل عند البدء فى التصميم .... تحياتى


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم .. عندى مشكلة واتمنى انى الاقى حل سريعا ... انا مش عارف ابدأ منين يعنى اصمم الاعمدة الاول ولا اصمم ال rafters الاول اللى مرتكزة عليها .. نتيجة العزوم الكبيرة اتجهت لتصميم القطاعات built up للاعمدة والرافتر ولكن العمود الواحد عليه قيمتين للعزم قيمة كبيرة وقيمة صغيرة عند نهايته او التقائه بعمود اخر انا بصمم العمود جزء واحد لتقليل الوصلات ولا بصمم جزء فوق وجزء تحت بقطاعات مختلفة ونفس الكلام بالنسبة للرافتر فمعظم العزوم على الرافتر تكون اعلى قيمتين على الاطراف والقيمة الصغرى فى المنتصف فهل بصمم على اعلى عزم موجود على الرافتر اللى عند منطقة التقائه بالعمود ولا بصمم على اصغر عزم وبعمل haunch عند اماكن العزم العالى ... يا ريت تفيدونى لان الموضوع ده ملخبطنى جدا والف شكر


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مايو 2012)

للتوضيح


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة لحساب unsupported length for rafter هناك ثلاث حالات الاولى ان كان العزم اللى هصمم عليه اعلى بمعنى ان الشد فوق ) lu = distance of negative moment ) والتانية ان كان العزم اللى هصمم عليه تحت والشد تحت ) lu = distance between purlins والتالتة ان كانت بلاطة خرسانية فوق ال rafter فيكون lu = zero .. ما صحة ما ذكرته ارجو التوضيح ان امكن لهذه النقطة الهامة


----------



## xXx_2010 (31 مايو 2012)

> السلام عليكم .. عندى مشكلة واتمنى انى الاقى حل سريعا ... انا مش عارف ابدأ منين يعنى اصمم الاعمدة الاول ولا اصمم ال rafters الاول اللى مرتكزة عليها .. نتيجة العزوم الكبيرة اتجهت لتصميم القطاعات built up للاعمدة والرافتر


لو قطاعات الاعمدة غير قطاعات الكمرة ، مش هتفرق من اين تبدأ ، ويفضل البدأ بالعمود ..



> ولكن العمود الواحد عليه قيمتين للعزم قيمة كبيرة وقيمة صغيرة عند نهايته او التقائه بعمود اخر انا بصمم العمود جزء واحد لتقليل الوصلات ولا بصمم جزء فوق وجزء تحت بقطاعات مختلفة


هذا الامر يرجع لك كمصمم ، ممكن تصمم العمود قطاع واحد لمقاومة كل العزوم عليه او بقطاعات مختلفة واكثر اقتصادية لكن اصعب
عملياً وتنفيذياً .. بالنسبة لي يفضل تصميم العمود قطاع واحد ..



> ونفس الكلام بالنسبة للرافتر فمعظم العزوم على الرافتر تكون اعلى قيمتين على الاطراف والقيمة الصغرى فى المنتصف فهل بصمم على اعلى عزم موجود على الرافتر اللى عند منطقة التقائه بالعمود ولا بصمم على اصغر عزم وبعمل haunch عند اماكن العزم العالى


لو الفرق بين العزم الموجب والسالب صغير نسبياً ، صمم على الاصغر واعمل haunch عند العزم السالب ..
ولو الفرق كبير كما في الصورة التي ارفقتها انت (بالنسبة للكمرة في المنتصف) ، صمم على العزم السالب ..



> بالنسبة لحساب unsupported length for rafter هناك ثلاث حالات الاولى ان كان العزم اللى هصمم عليه اعلى بمعنى ان الشد فوق ) lu = distance of negative moment ) والتانية ان كان العزم اللى هصمم عليه تحت والشد تحت ) lu = distance between purlins والتالتة ان كانت بلاطة خرسانية فوق ال rafter فيكون lu = zero .. ما صحة ما ذكرته ارجو التوضيح ان امكن لهذه النقطة الهامة


تمام كدة ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مايو 2012)

يعنى لو الرافتر الموضح بالرسمة الاخيرة انا صممت قطاع مركب built up على اصغر عزم والموجود بالمنتصف وقيمته 56.4 م.طن والعزم لاسفل اى ان الفلانج المضغوطة فوق فهل قيمة unsupport.length تكون المسافة بين ال purlins ام تساوى صفر علما بان هناك بلاطة خرسانية مصبوبة بالأعلى ... تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مايو 2012)

هل خطوات تصميم قطاع built up لعمود عليه عزم وقوة راسية تختلف عن تصميم رافتر عليه عزم فقط ؟؟ ان كان متاح مثال او طريقة لتصميم هذه القطاعات ارجو ارشادى اليها حتى اتبع خطوات التصميم بها واكون متاكد من الحل


----------



## xXx_2010 (31 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> يعنى لو الرافتر الموضح بالرسمة الاخيرة انا صممت قطاع مركب built up على اصغر عزم والموجود بالمنتصف وقيمته 56.4 م.طن والعزم لاسفل اى ان الفلانج المضغوطة فوق فهل قيمة unsupport.length تكون المسافة بين ال purlins ام تساوى صفر علما بان هناك بلاطة خرسانية مصبوبة بالأعلى ... تحياتى وشكرى


هتساوي صفر طالما السطح خرساني وهيتنفذ خرساني ، لان الشفة(Flange) المضغوطة هتكون مثبتة في السطح ..



احمد سكولز قال:


> هل خطوات تصميم قطاع built up لعمود عليه عزم وقوة راسية تختلف عن تصميم رافتر عليه عزم فقط ؟؟ ان كان متاح مثال او طريقة لتصميم هذه القطاعات ارجو ارشادى اليها حتى اتبع خطوات التصميم بها واكون متاكد من الحل


أكيد سيختلف بسبب دخول القوة المحورية في المعادلة التصميمية ولها ايضاً اشتراطات اخرى .. شاهد الملف في المرفقات .. 
خاصةً المثال بدايةً من الصفحة 35 ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مايو 2012)

عند تصميم الرافتر ما الفرق بين ان يكون web is stiffened or unstiffened واختار اى منهم ... وما المقصود ب المسافة بين الرباطات bracing spacing وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 يونيو 2012)

هل من الممكن ان يتم تصميم قطاعات hot rolled و قطاعات built up فى نفس المشروع ويوجد وصلات بينهم ... بالنسبة لتوحيد قطاع العمود والرافتر كيف يمكن ذلك ان كان العزم على العمود اكبر من العزم الموجود بمنتصف الرافتر ومقارب للعزم عند منطقة الالتقاء وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 يونيو 2012)

بالنسبة للقطاع ال built up عند تصميمه هل بالضرورة ان افرض ان عرض الفلانج فى الاسفل = 0.5 عرض الفلانج فى الاعلى ام يمكن تصميمه بابعاد واحدة ويكون التصميم صحيح


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 يونيو 2012)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> فى حاله عمل القواعد fixed ستحتاج الى ابعاد قاعده كبيره جدا واقطار واطوال ANCHOR BOLTS كبيره لان قيمه الشد كبيره . ولاتنسى ان التربه فى هذه الحاله ستكون معرضه ايضا الى شد . لذلك يتم عمل القاعده hinge .
> من الافضل عمل 2 Model مره من اجل تصميم الهيكل الاطارى الرئيسى ومره من اجل المدادات .
> يتم توزيع الاحمال بالمتر الطولى على الهيكل الاطارى الرئيسى اسفل المدادات وذلك لتصميم الهيكل الاطارى الرئيسى .
> استخدام الموديل التانى ووضع الاحمال على المدادات DL+LL+WL وذلك لتصميم المدادات فقط مع مراعاه تاثير الرياح على الواجهه الاماميه فى اتجاه y .
> اما truss بصراحه انا مش فاهم تقصد ايه شكرا لك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا بصراحة عاجبني الموضوع من الاول
بالنسبة للاحمال علي الستيل فريم انا افضل انك تعمل 3d model وتوصف الكوريجيتد شيت انا ديك وتخلي الماتيريال بتاعتة وزنها بصفر وتحط وزن الكوريجيتد شيت علي المتر المربع وتحط الحمل الحي علي الكوريجيتد شيت برضة علي المتر المربع اما لو انت ها تجيب الحمل علي المتر الطولي اعتقد ان انت كدة ها تشغل كل فريم لوحدة وها يطلع قطاعات اكبر شوية ودة اقرب للحل اليدوي انما فعلا الاستاتيكال سيستم كلة شغال مع بعضة ولما تحط الاحمال كلها علي الكوريجيتد شيت الي انت ها تعرفة انة unfill ها يتنقل الحمل منة للممدادات ومنة الي الفريمات ودة الاوقع والي البرامج بتحل بية انا بعمل المودل علي الايتابس وبحل الكونكشنز علي البروكن 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 يونيو 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> مش متوفر عندي غير القطاعات مفردة .. لو عندك كتاب شاكر البحيري هتلاقيها في اول الكتاب ..
> 
> 
> نعم ، نقاط التقاء كمرات الـFrame مع الـTruss يتم عمل Release لها اي انك ستسمح للدوران حول هذه النقطة ..
> ...



السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لل truss بنعمل تحرير للعزوم في البداية والنهاية لان الانجلز او الدبل انجلز بتييجي كلف واحدة لوحدها اي كل member لوحدة وبيجمعهم gusset plate فكل عنصر لوحدة انما لو سيبتها من غير تحرير يبقي ان كدة بتقول للبرنامج ان جميع العناصر دي كلها جاية حتة واحدة وها يتولد عليها عزوم اضافية والمنبر في الترس بيشتغل كانة link member اي بيشيل نورمال فورس بس وبيتصمم علي تلك النورمال فورس بس وكذلك ال horizontal wind bracing وال vertical wind bracing ايضا لازم تحرر العزوم عليها وتعدل في ال set modifier بتاعها تخلي ال m11 and m22 = صفر اي انها لاتحمل اي عزوم ولكنها تحمل قوي نورمال سواء كانت tension or compression


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 يونيو 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> اقصد القوة الافقية في الاتجاه الآخر العمودي على مستوى الـTruss والناتجة من الاطارات المستندة عليها ..
> وعلى فكرة ستتولد قوة اخرى محورية قادمة من الـBracing ..
> وبالنسبة لاحمال الرياح .. فتوصيفك انها حمل موزع على اعمدة الـTruss خاطئ .. لان الرياح في هذا الاتجاه ستقاومها
> الـBracing كما بالصورة و ستجد ان رد الفعل منها سينتقل للـTruss مولدة قوى محورية التي تحدثت عنها بالاعلى ..


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا احييكم علي الموضوع الممتاز دة 
بالنسبة لوضع الاستاتيكال سيستم لو لاحظت انط بتحط الاعمدة طولها الكبير عمودي علي الواجهة بمعني ان الويب بتاع العامول للداخل لية؟ لان لو افترضنا ان حول الفريم ككل من جميع الاتجاهات فراغ فالاحمال الخاصة بالرياح ها تيجي من اليمين والشمال في اتجاة الويب اي اتجاة الانيرشا الكبيرة انما لو انت عاكس اتجاة الاعمدة هايكون الانيرشا ضعيفة لان تخانة الويب ستكون هية المؤذرة وهية صغيرة بالنسبة لارتفاع الويب طب بالنسبة لاول واخر باكية ممكن تيجي احمال الرياح من اليمين ومن اتجاة الواجهة او من الشمال ومن اتجاة الواجهة فبالتالي يكون العامود علية قوي جانبية من الاتجاهين لذلك نستخدم ال horizontal wind bracing في اول باكية واخر باكية كما ان لو طول المشروع زاد عن 40 متر لابد من وضع تلك البريسنج في المنتصف ايضا للتثبيت وليس اكتر ولو تلاحظ ان في اول باكية واخر باكية ايضا نستخدم vertical wind bracing فعندما تاتي القوي الجانبية تتحملها ال horizontal wind bracing تم ترسلها الي ال vertical wind bracing تم الي الااساسات ثم الي الارض لذلك انك توزع الاحمال الافقية علي الاعمدة ليس صحيح لان الbracing هية الي ها تشيل تلك الاحمال

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا حاليا بصمم في مشروع ستيل فريم قطعتين احدهم 90*34 والثانية 75*34 انا اخترت النظام الانشائي steel frame هل ينفع اني استخدم الفريم مع العلم اني قرات ان الفريم الي 30 متر 
وبالنسبة للexpansion joints انا فتحت الكود الامريكي لاقيت فية داياجرام لاقيت فية علاقة بين الطول الاقصي بدون فواصل تمدد وفرق درجات الحراة بالفهرنهايت ولما فتحت كتالوج شركة الزامل لاقيتة مختلف ولما فتحت كتالوج شركة اسمها ماموت لاقيت قانون مختلف ماذذا افعل؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 يونيو 2012)

تحياتى لحضرتك على المشاركة القيمة جدا والتى تكسب الموضوع ثقل وقوة ورؤيتك المميزة لبعض النقاط الهامة جدا واتمنى ان تشارك دائما معنا فى النقاط اللاحقة والمطروحة حاليا لاننا فى حاجة الى كل معلومة مفيدة تساعدنا على الفهم الصحيح للتصميم المعدنى وان لاحظت قلة المشاركين فى الموضوع للاسف ونحن نتعلم ونستفاد ليس اكثر... بالنسبة لادخال الموديل 3d فقد قمت بعمل ذلك وقمت بتعريف كامل الاحمال ولكن نصحنى بعض الاخوة الذين سبقونى فى تصميم منشات معدنية بان اصمم على ال 2d اولا ثم اقوم بتعريف القطاعات الحقيقية على النموذج ال 3d واعادة حله مرة اخرى تاكيدا منهم بان ذلك هو الصحيح والمتبع فى التصميم .. بالنسبة لاتجاه الرياح فواجهة المصنع ليس بحر ال truss وانما الواجهة عبارة عن 5 بواكى عبارة عن اطارات فى اتجاه x اى ان اتجاه الرياح wind right يؤثر على الاتجاه الاخر من المصنع وهو بحر ال truss وقد تم تخصيص احمال الرياح كحمل موزع طوليا على الاعمدة التى تحمل ال truss فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟ وبالنسبة لل vertical bracing كيف يتم عمله اسفل ال hz bracing فى منطقة ال truss حتى ينقل الاحمال الى الاساسات كما تفضلت بالذكر ... الف شكر على اهتمامك


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 يونيو 2012)

انظر الصورة


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 يونيو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> تحياتى لحضرتك على المشاركة القيمة جدا والتى تكسب الموضوع ثقل وقوة ورؤيتك المميزة لبعض النقاط الهامة جدا واتمنى ان تشارك دائما معنا فى النقاط اللاحقة والمطروحة حاليا لاننا فى حاجة الى كل معلومة مفيدة تساعدنا على الفهم الصحيح للتصميم المعدنى وان لاحظت قلة المشاركين فى الموضوع للاسف ونحن نتعلم ونستفاد ليس اكثر... بالنسبة لادخال الموديل 3d فقد قمت بعمل ذلك وقمت بتعريف كامل الاحمال ولكن نصحنى بعض الاخوة الذين سبقونى فى تصميم منشات معدنية بان اصمم على ال 2d اولا ثم اقوم بتعريف القطاعات الحقيقية على النموذج ال 3d واعادة حله مرة اخرى تاكيدا منهم بان ذلك هو الصحيح والمتبع فى التصميم .. بالنسبة لاتجاه الرياح فواجهة المصنع ليس بحر ال truss وانما الواجهة عبارة عن 5 بواكى عبارة عن اطارات فى اتجاه x اى ان اتجاه الرياح wind right يؤثر على الاتجاه الاخر من المصنع وهو بحر ال truss وقد تم تخصيص احمال الرياح كحمل موزع طوليا على الاعمدة التى تحمل ال truss فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟ وبالنسبة لل vertical bracing كيف يتم عمله اسفل ال hz bracing فى منطقة ال truss حتى ينقل الاحمال الى الاساسات كما تفضلت بالذكر ... الف شكر على اهتمامك


السلام عليكم 
اولا الواجهة الامامية والخلفية يوضع بها اعمدة فرعية تسمي ال end gables وغالبا ما تكون قطاعتها اقل من الاعمدة الرئيسية ولو تلاحظ انة في الغالب ان نقطة التقاء الh.w.br. تكون تحتها end gables حتي يوصل الحمل من البريسنج الي الارض وعندما تاتي الرياح للاصطدام بالواجهة فان كل end gable يتحمل من المنتصف الي المنتصف اذن فانها تتحمل جزي من القوي الافقية كما انها تستخدم في حمل ال side girds التي يوضع عليها الصاج للواجهة 


اما بالنسبة لل v.w.br فانها تكون علي اليمين والشمال بين الاعمدة الاسااسية في البواكي الموجود بها h.w.br لكي تاخد الاحمال من ال h.w.br الي الاساسات ثم الي الارض 
تقبل تحياتي واعدكم اني ان شاء الله اكون متابع معكم في هذا الموضوع
حياكم الله


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 يونيو 2012)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا حاليا بصمم في مشروع ستيل فريم قطعتين احدهم 90*34 والثانية 75*34 انا اخترت النظام الانشائي steel frame هل ينفع اني استخدم الفريم مع العلم اني قرات ان الفريم الي 30 متر
> وبالنسبة للexpansion joints انا فتحت الكود الامريكي لاقيت فية داياجرام لاقيت فية علاقة بين الطول الاقصي بدون فواصل تمدد وفرق درجات الحراة بالفهرنهايت ولما فتحت كتالوج شركة الزامل لاقيتة مختلف ولما فتحت كتالوج شركة اسمها ماموت لاقيت قانون مختلف ماذذا افعل؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. حسب علمى ان الشركات الكبيرة كالزامل وغيرها تستخدم قاعدة بيانات وقوانين فى التصميم تختلف عن غيرها من الشركات والمكاتب ... بالنسبة لاختيار النظام الانشائى فريم والنسبة المذكورة الا يزيد البحر عن 30 مقارنة بالبحر 34 فهى ليست كبيرة ولكن الصراحة لست متاكدا من اختيار النظام الانشائى يكون فريم ولكن اختيارك للنظام الانشائى truss اضمن طبقا للغرض من استخدامه ( مسافات كبيرة واحمال كبيرة ) وان قمت بعمل نظام انشائى فريم وكانت قيم العزوم والقوى المؤثرة لا تتعدى حدود الامان فاعتقد انه لا مانع من هذا الاختيار حيث ان كبر القطاعات سيؤدى الوظيفة المطلوبة واؤكد لحضرتك اننى لست بالخبرة الكافية فى تصميم المنشات المعدنية فانا مبتدىء وهذا اول تصميم اقوم به واستفاد من الاساتذة الكرام امثالك وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح ... بالنسبة للصورة الاخيرة التى رفعتها وتظهر اتجاه الرياح وتأثيرها على ال truss هل تخصيص احمال الرياح على الاعمدة الثلاثة الحاملة لل truss صحيح وان تم وضع end gable فى هذا الاتجاه اين يوضع ولا يوجد hz bracing فوق ال truss هل يتم وضعه على مسافات معينة مثلا ان كانت مسافة ال truss الكلية 50 م ويتم ادخال احمال الرياح عليه ايضا كحمل موزع طوليا وتحياتى


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 يونيو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح ... بالنسبة للصورة الاخيرة التى رفعتها وتظهر اتجاه الرياح وتأثيرها على ال truss هل تخصيص احمال الرياح على الاعمدة الثلاثة الحاملة لل truss صحيح وان تم وضع end gable فى هذا الاتجاه اين يوضع ولا يوجد hz bracing فوق ال truss هل يتم وضعه على مسافات معينة مثلا ان كانت مسافة ال truss الكلية 50 م ويتم ادخال احمال الرياح عليه ايضا كحمل موزع طوليا وتحياتى


السلام عليكم 
ال end gables توضع علي مسافات 3 الي 7 متر انت بتحطهم في الوجهة الامامية والخلفية عشان يحملو المدادات الجانية لتحمل الصاح اما في الاتجاة الطولي للمنشا فلديك الاعمدة الاساسية لتحمل الصاج الجانبي فهي بالفعل تحمل جزء من الرياح من السنتر الي السنتر


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
نسيت اقولك علي حاجة في تصميم المدادات purlins انت ممكن تحط حمل حي مركز 100 كيلو جرام في منتصف كل مدادة وتصممها علي كدة لانة فعلا لما كنا بنطلع علي الفريم من فوق كنا بنمشي علي المدادة ولو السقف متغطي بالصاج ها تعرف مكان المدادت من اماكن المسامير الي ها تبان من الصاج لان الصاج متثبت في المدادة بالمسامير فالي بيطلع فوق بيمشي عليها فعلا
وفي حاجة اسما sag rod وهو عبارة عن سيخ كدة بقلاووظ من الااول والاخر بيمسك كل مدادتين مع بعض فا بيقسم البحر بتاعها الي نصين ودة لما تصمم بالبرنامج نفسة لما تتكي كلك يمين علي اي مدادة وتقول over write هاتلاقي حاجة اسمها 
unbraced lenghth ratio (minor ltb) ltb يعني lateral torsional buckling وتخلية ب 0.5


----------



## xXx_2010 (2 يونيو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> عند تصميم الرافتر ما الفرق بين ان يكون web is stiffened or unstiffened واختار اى منهم ... وما المقصود ب المسافة بين الرباطات bracing spacing وشكرامشاهدة المرفق 81327


بالنسبة للقطاع المدعم او الـStiffened فهذا القطاع مقاوم للقص Shear اكثر منه اي اجهاد آخر .. 
بمعنى قم بتجربة القطاع بدون الدعامات وتحقق من تحمله لقوى القص اذا كان آمن خلاص ، واذا كان الاجهاد المسموح اقل نسبياً 
من الاجهاد الفعلي على القطاع يمكن زيادة ابعاد القطاع قليلاً ، اما لو كان الاجهاد الفعلي كبير عن المسموح به ، استخدم الـStiffeners .




احمد سكولز قال:


> هل من الممكن ان يتم تصميم قطاعات hot rolled و قطاعات built up فى نفس المشروع ويوجد وصلات بينهم ... بالنسبة لتوحيد قطاع العمود والرافتر كيف يمكن ذلك ان كان العزم على العمود اكبر من العزم الموجود بمنتصف الرافتر ومقارب للعزم عند منطقة الالتقاء وشكرا


بالطبع ممكن ، وبالنسبة لتوحيد القطاعات ، يمكن ذلك مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان عزم الانحناء ليس هو المؤثر الوحيد في المعادلة 
حيث يوجد قوى محورية (ضغط) تؤثر ايضاً ..




احمد سكولز قال:


> بالنسبة للقطاع ال built up عند تصميمه هل بالضرورة ان افرض ان عرض الفلانج فى الاسفل = 0.5 عرض الفلانج فى الاعلى ام يمكن تصميمه بابعاد واحدة ويكون التصميم صحيح


نعم يمكن ذلك ، في حالة انقلاب العزم لنفس العضو من جهة لاخرى ..


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 يونيو 2012)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا حاليا بصمم في مشروع ستيل فريم قطعتين احدهم 90*34 والثانية 75*34 انا اخترت النظام الانشائي steel frame هل ينفع اني استخدم الفريم مع العلم اني قرات ان الفريم الي 30 متر
> وبالنسبة للexpansion joints انا فتحت الكود الامريكي لاقيت فية داياجرام لاقيت فية علاقة بين الطول الاقصي بدون فواصل تمدد وفرق درجات الحراة بالفهرنهايت ولما فتحت كتالوج شركة الزامل لاقيتة مختلف ولما فتحت كتالوج شركة اسمها ماموت لاقيت قانون مختلف ماذذا افعل؟


فى المنشآت المعدنيه تكون expansion joint بين 60-75 متر اما فى فمبانى الخرسانه تكون بين 40-60 متر ويفضل ان يكون البحر للفريم حتى 24-25 متر واذا كان كابولى كالمظلات 
يكون البحر 18-20 متر.
*هناك نقطه بالنسبه هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب 
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا بصراحة عاجبني الموضوع من الاول
بالنسبة للاحمال علي الستيل فريم انا افضل انك تعمل 3d model وتوصف الكوريجيتد شيت انا ديك وتخلي الماتيريال بتاعتة وزنها بصفر وتحط وزن الكوريجيتد شيت علي المتر المربع وتحط الحمل الحي علي الكوريجيتد شيت برضة علي المتر المربع اما لو انت ها تجيب الحمل علي المتر الطولي اعتقد ان انت كدة ها تشغل كل فريم لوحدة وها يطلع قطاعات اكبر شوية ودة اقرب للحل اليدوي انما فعلا الاستاتيكال سيستم كلة شغال مع بعضة ولما تحط الاحمال كلها علي الكوريجيتد شيت الي انت ها تعرفة انة unfill ها يتنقل الحمل منة للممدادات ومنة الي الفريمات ودة الاوقع والي البرامج بتحل بية انا بعمل المودل علي الايتابس وبحل الكونكشنز علي البروكن 
تقبل تحياتي*
فانا انبهك ان توقيع الاحمال بالمتر المسطح سواء كانت على السقف او كانت على الجوانب ان تغيير المحاور الرئيسيه لهذا الصاج يعطى نتائج غير سليمه من اجل ذلك يتم وضع الاحمال على المتر الطولى اضمن وتحل المودل بالكامل . مع تحياتى


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 يونيو 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> بالنسبة للقطاع المدعم او الـStiffened فهذا القطاع مقاوم للقص Shear اكثر منه اي اجهاد آخر ..
> بمعنى قم بتجربة القطاع بدون الدعامات وتحقق من تحمله لقوى القص اذا كان آمن خلاص ، واذا كان الاجهاد المسموح اقل نسبياً
> من الاجهاد الفعلي على القطاع يمكن زيادة ابعاد القطاع قليلاً ، اما لو كان الاجهاد الفعلي كبير عن المسموح به ، استخدم الـStiffeners .
> 
> ...


ممكن توضيح لشكل عمود ارتفاعه 16 م تم تصميمه built up كيف يكون شكل القطاع فى اتجاه x وكيف يتم عمله مسلوب من الاسفل عندما يقل العزم اسفل وشكرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (2 يونيو 2012)

> تحياتى يا استاذ يا خبرة


ولا خبرة ولا حاجة والله يا غالي ..




> ممكن توضيح لشكل عمود ارتفاعه 16 م تم تصميمه built up كيف يكون شكل القطاع فى اتجاه x وكيف يتم عمله مسلوب من الاسفل عندما يقل العزم اسفل وشكرا



دي تفصيلة سريعة كدة لشكل العمود المركب .. وهحاول اجيب صورة اكتر تفصيلاً ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 يونيو 2012)

انت الغالى والله يا هندسة وربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير ... ممكن صورة لشكل القطاع نفسه plan sec او شكل الفلانج والويب وطريقة تركيبها لتعطى هذا الشكل الذى ارفقته وطريقة اتصاله بالرافتر وشكرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (2 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
في فريمات انا صممتها قبل كدة الي 30 متر 
ولكن المشروع الي معاية سنتر تو سنتر 32 متر ومش عايز اعملة ترس بصراحة 
هل استطيع استخدام فريم؟


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (2 يونيو 2012)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> فى المنشآت المعدنيه تكون expansion joint بين 60-75 متر اما فى فمبانى الخرسانه تكون بين 40-60 متر ويفضل ان يكون البحر للفريم حتى 24-25 متر واذا كان كابولى كالمظلات
> يكون البحر 18-20 متر.
> *هناك نقطه بالنسبه هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب
> *
> ...



السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للفواصل التمدد الكود الامريكي aisc - lrfd 93 فية داياجرام بين الطول الاقصي بدون فاصل تمدد وفرق درجات الحرارة بالفهرنهاينت
وشركة الزامل ليها قانون وشركة ماموت ليها قانون اخر 
انا معاية مشروع متصمم في الامارات طولة اكثر من 100 متر بدون فواصل تمدد
ما العمل؟


----------



## xXx_2010 (3 يونيو 2012)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في فريمات انا صممتها قبل كدة الي 30 متر
> ولكن المشروع الي معاية سنتر تو سنتر 32 متر ومش عايز اعملة ترس بصراحة
> هل استطيع استخدام فريم؟


ممكن تستعمل فريم لكنه غير اقتصادي وسيعطي قطاعات ضخمة ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ... هل من الممكن ان يصمم هذا العمود ارتفاع 20م كقطاع واحد built up على اكبر قيمة عزم بدلا من تجزئته على ارتفاعين 17م و 3م وعمل وصلة بينهم ؟ ماهى قيم ال buckling length للضرورة وشكرا .. سؤال اخر : يتم تصميمه على اى normal force هل التابعة لقيمة المومينت الكبير ام على اكبر قيمة normal مؤثرة عليه وشكرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (4 يونيو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ... هل من الممكن ان يصمم هذا العمود ارتفاع 20م كقطاع واحد built up على اكبر قيمة عزم بدلا من تجزئته على ارتفاعين 17م و 3م وعمل وصلة بينهم ؟ ماهى قيم ال buckling length للضرورة وشكرا .. سؤال اخر : يتم تصميمه على اى normal force هل التابعة لقيمة المومينت الكبير ام على اكبر قيمة normal مؤثرة عليه وشكرا مشاهدة المرفق 81391


Lu=Lbuckling out of plane
وبالنسبة لحساب قيمة Gb افرض تساوي قطاعات العمود والكمرة بمعنى Ic=Ig وطول العمود 17 والكمرة 20 متر ..
Lb-in = 17 متر في حالة الصورة التي ارفقتها ، ولو تم وضع كمرات عرضية كما في صورة سابقة ، يكون طول الانبعاج هو المسافة الاكبر بين الكمرات ..
وعند تصميم العمود يتم اخذ العزم والقوة المحورية المقابلة ليها في هذه الحالة .. بمعنى سنصمم العمود على عزم68 وقوة 22 طن ..
ويتم عمل Check للقطاع المصصم لمقاومته العزم 49 والقوة 30 ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم .. حضرتك تقصد ان طول العمود 20 م وليس 17 م وبالنسبة لقيمة lu فاعتقد انه الطول غير الممسوك فى المستوى وليس خارجه فمثلا العزم 68 عزم سالب فتكون الفلانج المضغوطة فى الجزء الاخر ويكون الطول غير الممسوك هو ارتفاع العمود فى المستوى الافقى اما قيمة lu-out هى اكبر مسافة بين الكمرات الافقية strut فى اتجاه Y .. اليس هذا صحيح ؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 يونيو 2012)

محتاج تفاصيل للوصلات بين الكمرات المائلة والاعمدة وطريقة تصميمها للضرورة وكيف يتم عمل وتصميم haunch between girder and column وما هى تفاصيل الرسومات الخاصة بالوصلات وشكرا جزيلا ؟؟


----------



## xXx_2010 (5 يونيو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. حضرتك تقصد ان طول العمود 20 م وليس 17 م وبالنسبة لقيمة lu فاعتقد انه الطول غير الممسوك فى المستوى وليس خارجه فمثلا العزم 68 عزم سالب فتكون الفلانج المضغوطة فى الجزء الاخر ويكون الطول غير الممسوك هو ارتفاع العمود فى المستوى الافقى اما قيمة lu-out هى اكبر مسافة بين الكمرات الافقية strut فى اتجاه Y .. اليس هذا صحيح ؟


طول العمود الذي سيتم التعويض به في المعادلة الخاصة بـGb هو 17 متر لان الكمرة في الاتجاه الايمن تعمل كمسند للعمود
عند هذه النقطة وبالتالي اذا اخذنا الطول 20 متر ، اهملنا وجود هذه الكمرة rafter ..




احمد سكولز قال:


> محتاج تفاصيل للوصلات بين الكمرات المائلة والاعمدة وطريقة تصميمها للضرورة وكيف يتم عمل وتصميم haunch between girder and column وما هى تفاصيل الرسومات الخاصة بالوصلات وشكرا جزيلا ؟؟


هحاول احضرلك التفاصيل المطلوبة ، لانها مش متوفر عندي طلبك بالظبط ، بس هحاول اجيبهالك .. 
وبالتوفيق ..


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى ان تجد فى هذه التفاصيل ماتريد ...مع تحياتى
http://www.bibliocad.com/library/construction-details/steel-structures/1


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى ان تجد ماتريد ...مع تحياتى
http://www.bibliocad.com/library/steel-structure--details_31315


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 يونيو 2012)

*هنا ستجد تفاصيل التفاصيل .....مع تحياتى
*http://www.tatasteelconstruction.co...port/detailing_and_cad/cad-building-envelope/


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 يونيو 2012)

Handbook_Of_Structural_Steel_Connection_Design_&_Details(Akbar_R._Tamboli).pdf 

*الرجوع الى الفصل السادس chapter 6*


http://search.4shared.com/postDownload/FHrxgwvG/Handbook_Of_Structural_Steel_C.html


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر لكل الاخوة الزملاء الافاضل وتحياتى للمهندس محمد السعيد على


----------



## احمد سكولز (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. بعد حل المنشأ وعمل حالات التحميل والتصميم المبدئى للقطاعات والتشييك عليها سيتم اعاااااااادة النمذجة للمنشأ من جديد نظرا لوجود نقطة هامة لم التفت اليها اعتقادا منى بعدم اهميتها بدرجة كبيرة وهى تاثير فرق درجات الحرارة على قيم العزوم والقوى على المنشأ ... السؤال هو كيف يتم ادخال تاثير فرق درجات الحرارة على اطار معدنى مستمر continous بحره طوله 96 متر وهو رقم كبير يستدعى دراسة تاثير الحرارة حتى وان كان يمكن اهمالها .. هل هناك اشتراطات للكود المصرى فى هذا الشأن وما هى طريقة حساب ما سيتم ادخاله فى الساب ... ارجو المساعدة وشكرا جزيلا .. شاهد الصورة


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 يونيو 2012)

فى انتظار المساعدة .. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## xXx_2010 (11 يونيو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. بعد حل المنشأ وعمل حالات التحميل والتصميم المبدئى للقطاعات والتشييك عليها سيتم اعاااااااادة النمذجة للمنشأ من جديد نظرا لوجود نقطة هامة لم التفت اليها اعتقادا منى بعدم اهميتها بدرجة كبيرة وهى تاثير فرق درجات الحرارة على قيم العزوم والقوى على المنشأ ... السؤال هو كيف يتم ادخال تاثير فرق درجات الحرارة على اطار معدنى مستمر continous بحره طوله 96 متر وهو رقم كبير يستدعى دراسة تاثير الحرارة حتى وان كان يمكن اهمالها .. هل هناك اشتراطات للكود المصرى فى هذا الشأن وما هى طريقة حساب ما سيتم ادخاله فى الساب ... ارجو المساعدة وشكرا جزيلا .. شاهد الصورةمشاهدة المرفق 81586



بالنسبة لتأثير التغير في درجات الحرارة وطبقاً للكود المصري ..







يتم التعويض بالفرق في درجات الحرارة طبقاً لاستخدام المنشأ لديك وطبيعة درجة حرارة المنطقة الموجود بها المنشأ ..

للأسف لا اعرف طريقة ادخال هذه القيم الى الساب بدقة ، لاني لم اقم بعملها من قبل على الساب ، واقوم باهمالها ..
جرب شوف المشاركة التالية ان شاء الله تنفعك .. 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ارة-في-الساب?p=2509213&viewfull=1#post2509213


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك اخى الكريم على هذه المشاركة ولكن هل يتم ادخال تاثير الرياح كحمل موزع على الاعمدة فقط لجميع البواكى ام ماذا ؟؟


----------



## xXx_2010 (11 يونيو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اشكرك اخى الكريم على هذه المشاركة ولكن هل يتم ادخال تاثير الرياح كحمل موزع على الاعمدة فقط لجميع البواكى ام ماذا ؟؟


تقصد تأثير تغير درجة الحرارة ..
يتم ادخال القيم على كل المنشأ من اعمدة وكمرات وجمالون ..


----------



## xXx_2010 (14 يونيو 2012)

بالنسبة لتفصيلة الاطار المركب او الـBuilt-up .. وجدت هذا الملف الـPDF .. 
ان شاء الله يفيدك .. تفضل بالمرفقات ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (14 يونيو 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة على الملف الجميل


----------



## احمد سكولز (14 يونيو 2012)

وانا بصمم عمود built up sec ارتفاعه 16 متر وهصممه على انه tappered مسلوب من اسفل وهذه هى الفائدة من عمل القطاع المركب بصمم على اى عزم واى قوة عمودية وكم قطاع فى العمود يتم تصميمهم ( هل بصمم على اعلى عزم عند نهاية العمود والتقائه بالرافتر ام عزم متوسط فى المنتصف ام ماذا ) وبعد ده وانا بصمم القواعد بصممها على ابعاد القطاع المسلوب اكيد يعنى ارتفاع العصب بيقل ويساوى النص تقريبا .. صح ام خطأ وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (15 يونيو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> وانا بصمم عمود built up sec ارتفاعه 16 متر وهصممه على انه tappered مسلوب من اسفل وهذه هى الفائدة من عمل القطاع المركب بصمم بصمم على اعلى عزم عند نهاية العمود والتقائه بالرافتر وبعد ده وانا بصمم القواعد بصممها على ابعاد القطاع المسلوب اكيد يعنى ارتفاع العصب بيقل ويساوى النص تقريبا .. صح وشكرا



تحياتى


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ... عمود معدنى ارتفاعه 16 م عليه عزم وقوى راسية كيف يتم تصميم ال splice بعد ارتفاع 12 م ... يتم تصميمها على اقل قيمة عزم والتى تكون تقريبا عند نهاية العمود ناحية القاعدة لو كانت hinged base ولكن ما هى خطوات تصميمها وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 يوليو 2012)

ممكن اجابة او مساعدة


----------



## xXx_2010 (5 يوليو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ... عمود معدنى ارتفاعه 16 م عليه عزم وقوى راسية كيف يتم تصميم ال splice بعد ارتفاع 12 م ... يتم تصميمها على اقل قيمة عزم والتى تكون تقريبا عند نهاية العمود ناحية القاعدة لو كانت hinged base ولكن ما هى خطوات تصميمها وشكرا جزيلا


اهلاً بيك مرة اخرى يا غالي ، ومعلش لو الاجابة اتأخرت .. 
بالنسبة لوصلة الـSplice بالنسبة للاعمدة يفضل انها تكون من اسفل وليس من اعلى العمود .. 
تصميم الوصلة يكون لمقاومة القوى الواقعة عليها في هذا القطاع عند الوصل ، سواء كان عزم او ضغط او شد او حتى قص ..
هو يعتبر تصميمها ببساطة مثل الوصلات العادية ويمكن اسهل ، هحاول اجيبلك المعادلات الكاملة لتصميمها بالكود المصري لان كل المتوفر
عندي حالياً كتب اجنبية وبوحدات مختلفة ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 يوليو 2012)

اهلا بالاخ الفاضل القدير واشكرك كثيرا وفى انتظارك ان شاء الله .... عندى سؤال فنى اتمنى ان تجاوبنى عليه .. عند تصميم truss هل يفضل فى التصميم تقسيم البحر 50 م لبحرين واعتبار كل منهم simply supported truss ام انه لا يتم تقسيم البحر ويصمم على انه continous truss ما الافضل والاسهل من وجهة نظرك ؟؟ ...... بالنسبة لهذا ال truss فالغرض منه حمل جميع الرافتر المكررة فى ال 50 م لعدم وجود اعمدة فهل تكون الاحمال هى ردود فعل الرافتر فقط الناتجة من تصميمه طبقا للاحمال المعروفة عليه ام يتم ايضا ادخال وزن المدادات purlins وال covering مع العلم ان الرافتر فقط هو الذى يرتكز على نقط ال truss وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## xXx_2010 (5 يوليو 2012)

بالنسبة لارتكاز الـTruss لا يفضل عمله Simply Supported لان ذلك سيسبب زيادة كبيرة في الاجهادات سواء ضغط او شد 
خاصةً مع البحور الكبيرة وعدم الاستفادة من وجود الاعمدة الا في نقل قوة رأسية وافقية .. 
اما في حال جعلناه مرتبط بالاعمدة كـFixed Support ستقل الاجهادات على الجمالون بشكل كبير .. وهو المفضل عمله .. 





بالنسبة للأحمال ، ستكون معرضة لردود فعل الكمرات المسنودة عليها ، ولا يتم احتساب احمال الـPurlins او غيرها لانه تم اخذها
في الحسبان عند تحميل الـRafter نفسها ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 يوليو 2012)

تحياتى يا استاذنا القدير


----------



## احمد سكولز (10 يوليو 2012)

فى انتظار قوانين وخطوات تصميم الوصلة column splice exposed to moment and normal forces وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## miadakotb (10 يوليو 2012)

ياريت ارفاق ملف شرح بالخطوات على الساب وكمان حساب الاحمال الرياح


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 يوليو 2012)

اى مساعدة بخصوص تصميم وصلة تقسيم عمود معدنى عليها عزم وقوى راسية splice subjected to moment and normal


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يوليو 2012)

*مساعدة عاجلة جدا*

السلام عليكم .. ارجو المساعدة فى تصميم هذا ال truss المستمر بحره 50 متر على جزئين 25 متر محمل كل مسافة 5 متر برافتر قطاعه b.u.s 200*20/400*10 والاحمال الميتة على مجموعة ال rafters هى 1.15 طن/م والاحمال الحية هى 0.85 طن/م مع اهمال احمال الرياح ارتفاع ال truss 2 متر محمل على ثلاث اعمدة فى اوله ونهايته وفى المنتصف قطاعاتها فى ملف الساب المرفق ... ارجو مساعدتى فى تصميمه وهل قيم ال axial force صحيحة ام بها اخطاء فى اعضاء الجمالون نتيجة حالة التحميل dead+live فقط ... بالنسبة لتعريف اعضاء الجمالون فى الساب قبل ان يتم حله هل يتم تعريفها على انها double angle ام ماذا وكيف يتم تعريف قطاع هذه الزاوية فى البرنامج وشكرا ... فى المرفقات


----------



## mohamedgamalsalem (23 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت انا بعمل فريم فى السعودية وعايز اعرف اعمل القاعدة ايه hinged&fixed؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الرد


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 يونيو 2013)

mohamedgamalsalem قال:


> لو سمحت انا بعمل فريم فى السعودية وعايز اعرف اعمل القاعدة ايه hinged&fixed؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجو الرد



سؤالك ده كنت سئلته لدكتور المادة ايام الكلية ومكنش ليه رد واضح ومفهوم ولكن كانت القاعدة لمعظم مصانع المشاريع hinged واعتقد ان اختيار نوع القاعدة له علاقة بالجساءة والاحمال والتربة والله اعلم وده لينك هيفيدك اوى باءذن الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng141967-2/

وعموما اختيار القاعدة من النوع المفصلى hinged هيوفر معاك فى قطاع العمود نفسه لأنه لا يوجد moment


----------



## ebram adel 99 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

هل قمت برفع الساب النهائى يا اخى الفاضل ؟؟؟


----------



## saloha (9 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------

